# Juve - Milan: 6 aprile 2019 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Juventus - Milan, big match della giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 6 aprile 2019 alle ore 18 alo Juventus Stadium di Torino.

Rossoneri alle prese con gli infortuni: Donnarumma, Paquetà e Conti non saranno del match. Nella Juve dovrebbero rientrare Dybala e Mandzukic.

Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky a partire dalle ore 18.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## leviatano (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 6 aprile 2019 alle ore 18 alo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Rossoneri alle prese con gli infortuni di Donnarumma e Paquetà.
> 
> ...



Non mi aspetto nulla, ma proprio nulla. cominciando dall'allenatore con la sua conferenza post gara.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Aprile 2019)

Non accenderò nemmeno la TV, gli ho dato troppo amore incondizionato in questi anni senza mai nulla in cambio. Basta.


----------



## alcyppa (2 Aprile 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non accenderò nemmeno la TV, gli ho dato troppo amore incondizionato in questi anni senza mai nulla in cambio. Basta.



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 6 aprile 2019 alle ore 18 alo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Rossoneri alle prese con gli infortuni di Donnarumma e Paquetà.
> 
> ...



stavo pensando a come vederla visto che non sono in Italia. Misà che non la guarderò proprio e mi godrò il viaggio. Andassero tutti a quel paese.


----------



## admin (2 Aprile 2019)

Questi maledetti rischiano di darci il (grande) colpo di grazia.


----------



## Aron (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 6 aprile 2019 alle ore 18 alo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Rossoneri alle prese con gli infortuni di Donnarumma e Paquetà.
> 
> ...




Non voglio neanche pensare a come può finire questa partita.


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

Spero la Juve vinca 10-0. E quello che si merita l' analfabeta.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 6 aprile 2019 alle ore 18 alo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Rossoneri alle prese con gli infortuni di Donnarumma e Paquetà.
> 
> ...



Dipende da cosa voglia fare la Juve. Questo è.


----------



## Devil man (2 Aprile 2019)

Qui bisogna fare un miracolo oppure addio Champions


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Qui bisogna fare un miracolo oppure addio Champions



E' finita. La squadra non ci crede più e si è resa conto che è guidata da un ridicolo pagliaccio.


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Metti la primavera.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Aprile 2019)

Giocheremo con la Juve più rimaneggiata e meno motivata dell'anno
Un'ottima occasione per perdere altri punti in modo imbarazzante


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2019)

Senza paura, tanto ormai non c’è nulla da perdere, figuraccia più, figuraccia meno...


----------



## malos (2 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahahahahah


----------



## EmmePi (2 Aprile 2019)

Sabato meglio uscire a fare una gita, perchè col gottuso il veleno ci arriverebbe direttamente al fegato!!!!


----------



## R41D3N (2 Aprile 2019)

È finita pure per quest'anno, che giochi la primavera tanto quelli vincono anche con le infradito. Vergogna


----------



## Guglielmo90 (2 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 6 aprile 2019 alle ore 18 alo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Rossoneri alle prese con gli infortuni di Donnarumma e Paquetà.
> 
> ...



Ci ammazzano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2019)

Per me pareggiamo alla fine.


----------



## Aron (2 Aprile 2019)

Che si perda contro la Juventus non lo metto neanche in discussione, ma è contro la Lazio che sapremo definitivamente se il Milan sarà fuori o meno dalla lotta Champions, e la Lazio è la partita subito dopo quella contro la Juve.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Che si perda contro la Juventus non lo metto neanche in discussione, ma è contro la Lazio che sapremo definitivamente se il Milan sarà fuori o meno dalla lotta Champions, e la Lazio è la partita subito dopo quella contro la Juve.



Non ci andiamo, salvo miracoli. Ma si sa da tempo non da ora. Inutile illudersi. L'unico modo per poter arrivare in Champions è che i nati dopo implodano, e che noi vinciamo a Torino. Sulla prima ho dubbi, sulla seconda nemmeno la considero.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Dai vi prego cancellate questa partita dal calendario, abolitela, non infierite su una salma già sotterrata da settimane


----------



## andreima (2 Aprile 2019)

Allora domenica si vedrà se la.mafia esiste solo se pareggiassimo hanno fatto la torta,gattuso se non lo fanno fuori domenica arriva alla fine è io passerò do nuovo un anno a guardare alla tele il nulla


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2019)

Questa la vinciamo


----------



## R41D3N (2 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa la vinciamo


Certo come no... Intanto stanno vincendo anche a Cagliari giocando praticamente in ciabatte.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Aprile 2019)

Francamente non credo sia possibile fare punti in casa dei ladri. Oltretutto senza paqueta e kessie?! Ciao core e ciao champions.
Ovviamente spero nel miracolo.. già un punto sarebbe oro


----------



## danjr (3 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 6 aprile 2019 alle ore 18 alo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Rossoneri alle prese con gli infortuni di Donnarumma e Paquetà.
> 
> ...


Sarà il primo Juve Milan che non guarderò, risultato scontato... perderemmo anche con la Juve b di lega pro


----------



## sunburn (3 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Che si perda contro la Juventus non lo metto neanche in discussione, ma è contro la Lazio che sapremo definitivamente se il Milan sarà fuori o meno dalla lotta Champions, e la Lazio è la partita subito dopo quella contro la Juve.



Se perdiamo contro con la Juve è probabile che arriveremo a Milan- Lazio a -2 da loro e con una partita in più. 
Se non vinciamo a Torino e loro fanno 6 punti tra domani e la prossima, è finita prima dello scontro diretto.

PS: FORZA SPAL!


----------



## bmb (3 Aprile 2019)

Non credo penseranno alla nostra partita sabato. E' la nostra unica salvezza per uscire senza sconfitta.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Aprile 2019)

voglia di guardarla pari a zero.

cmq sono capaci di rubarla anche a +15 sul napoli, ce l'hanno proprio nel dna.


----------



## Marcex7 (3 Aprile 2019)

È finita con la Sampdoria la nostra corsa.
Ci troveremo a giocare con la Lazio a -5 e il morale a terra.Peccato.Ci abbiamo sperato ma non è andata


----------



## Manue (3 Aprile 2019)

Che umiliazione, arriva a Juve Milan e i commenti sono "cancellatela dal calendario", "cosa andiamo a fare"..ecc ecc

Non avrei mai pensato di vivere questa situazione, paura della Juventus...bah

Dopotutto, sono sempre 11 esseri umani vs 11 esseri umani, 
l'orgoglio e la voglia di dimostrare che ci sono 11 uomini nel Milan, gli chiedo questo...
non la rassegnazione che ha la stragrande maggioranza dei tifosi


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Aprile 2019)

Arriviamo alla sfida più complicata dell'anno nelle peggiori condizioni. Se Allegri chiederà ai suoi di andare a mille ne usciremo con le ossa rotte. 

Non è questione di timore reverenziale, purtroppo è la pura verità. Ad oggi siamo quello che siamo: una squadra che tatticamente ha perso la bussola e con poco carattere.


----------



## cris (3 Aprile 2019)

asfaltata in arrivo


----------



## Manue (3 Aprile 2019)

Per me sabato vinciamo...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Che umiliazione, arriva a Juve Milan e i commenti sono "cancellatela dal calendario", "cosa andiamo a fare"..ecc ecc
> 
> Non avrei mai pensato di vivere questa situazione, paura della Juventus...bah
> 
> ...


Purtroppo non è rassegnazione, bisogna essere realisti. Vincono agevolmente le partite con fuori gente importante, facendo giocare tutti i loropanchinari sarebbero comunque più forti di noi. In questo momento c’è un abisso tra noi e loro.


----------



## Ambrole (3 Aprile 2019)

Reina
Abate Zapata Caldara Laxalt
Mauri Montolivo bertolacci
capanni Cutrone Borini

Assurdo affaticare giocatori, rischiare infortuni e squalifiche in una gara dove non faremo punti


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Aprile 2019)

Paradossalmente facciamo più fatica in partite come Udinese che Juventus, sebbene naturalmente siano molto più forti di noi.


----------



## Ambrole (3 Aprile 2019)

Bisogna concentrarsi sulla Lazio.
Quella è decisiva e ci arriviamo senza paqueta....


----------



## IlMusagete (3 Aprile 2019)

Per come siamo messi è il momento di mettere la formazione più pratica e operaia possibile e far piovere semplicemente cross sperando che i due la mettano dentro, cercare disperatamente di ritrovare un gioco (quale gioco poi?) a 8 dalla fine non ha il minimo senso, c'è da ritrovare UNA DIGNITA', correre per 90+5 ed incrociare le dita (che poi i migliori risultati li abbiamo fatti con varie lungodegenze e quando abbiamo fatto di necessità virtù)

Reina
Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Borini Kessie Bakayoko Castillejo
Piatek Cutrone​


----------



## Route66 (3 Aprile 2019)

Premesso che loro ci sono tre spanne sopra con le prime, le seconde e anche con le terze linee direi che è inutile crearsi aspettative visto anche quello che ci sta succedendo a livello di infortuni.
Se anche Allegri canna la formazione iniziale ci mette poi 10 secondi a ribaltarla e a cambiare uomini e assetto e in quel caso ci metterà nel sacco come hanno fatto in tanti prima di lui(l'aiutino arbitrale non lo considero nemmeno più).
Per la Giuve giocare contro di noi o contro l'Empoli di turno cambia poco, ormai il campionato non interessa più ma stanno semplicemente recitando il copione del un nuovo format "Kean deve segnare" sotto la regia di Mino R. e con la partecipazione di mezza serie A e quella straordinaria di mister Mancio.... in palio soldi per tutti.
Speriamo di rovinargli la sceneggiatura


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 6 aprile 2019 alle ore 18 alo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Rossoneri alle prese con gli infortuni: Donnarumma, Paquetà e Conti non saranno del match. Nella Juve dovrebbero rientrare Dybala e Mandzukic.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Naruto98 (3 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juventus - Milan, big match della giornata di Serie A. Partita in programma sabato 6 aprile 2019 alle ore 18 alo Juventus Stadium di Torino.
> 
> Rossoneri alle prese con gli infortuni: Donnarumma, Paquetà e Conti non saranno del match. Nella Juve dovrebbero rientrare Dybala e Mandzukic.
> 
> ...



Impossibile vincere nelle condizioni in cui siamo.


----------



## Devil man (4 Aprile 2019)

Per me la Juve ci regala 1 punto o 3  non possono rischiare infortuni vari in vista della champions e non gli costa nulla schierare la loro terza formazione e giocarla a ritmi blandi..


----------



## Sotiris (4 Aprile 2019)

questi, come dissi ai primi grossi svarioni arbitrali di settembre-novembre, hanno avuto la fortuna che stavolta il campionato sia stato indirizzato casualmente prima, onde evitare, come nei precedenti anni, di lottare fino ad aprile, di modo da mettersi, inaspettatamente, nelle condizione di vincere la Champions agevolmente, col portoghese, del tutto ininfluente (e aggiungerei molto deludente) in Serie A, dal quale sperano di succhiare altre notti come l'ultima.

poiché hanno già vinto il Campionato e ci hanno casualmente e fortuitamente già bastonato abbondantemente con i vari sicari, non mi stupirei se per grazia divina venisse regalato agli amici che scommettono un risultato a sorpresa, forse anche solo un pari, molto sapremo dalla designazione arbitrale ...

aggiungo: fossi l'allenatore del Milan l'obiettivo di questa partita anche finendo in 7 dovrebbe essere spezzare le gambe a tutti i potenziali titolari dei ladri contro l'Ajax, questi dovrebbero finire la partita con le stampelle, quelle contro i ladri non sono partite, sono battaglie, dovrebbero sputare sangue in ogni centimetro d'erba del loro cessum stadium, altro che farsi le seghe coi ladri. si chiama AGONISMO o meglio non farsi prendere per il c...


----------



## andreima (4 Aprile 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Reina
> Abate Zapata Caldara Laxalt
> Mauri Montolivo bertolacci
> capanni Cutrone Borini
> ...



Ahahahahaha


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> questi, come dissi ai primi grossi svarioni arbitrali di settembre-novembre, hanno avuto la fortuna che stavolta il campionato sia stato indirizzato casualmente prima, onde evitare, come nei precedenti anni, di lottare fino ad aprile, di modo da mettersi, inaspettatamente, nelle condizione di vincere la Champions agevolmente, col portoghese, del tutto ininfluente (e aggiungerei molto deludente) in Serie A, dal quale sperano di succhiare altre notti come l'ultima.
> 
> poiché hanno già vinto il Campionato e ci hanno casualmente e fortuitamente già bastonato abbondantemente con i vari sicari, non mi stupirei se per grazia divina venisse regalato agli amici che scommettono un risultato a sorpresa, forse anche solo un pari, molto sapremo dalla designazione arbitrale ...
> 
> aggiungo: fossi l'allenatore del Milan l'obiettivo di questa partita anche finendo in 7 dovrebbe essere spezzare le gambe a tutti i potenziali titolari dei ladri contro l'Ajax, questi dovrebbero finire la partita con le stampelle, quelle contro i ladri non sono partite, sono battaglie, dovrebbero sputare sangue in ogni centimetro d'erba del loro cessum stadium, altro che farsi le seghe coi ladri. si chiama AGONISMO o meglio non farsi prendere per il c...



Amen


----------



## tonilovin93 (4 Aprile 2019)

Siamo solo con Kessie mezzala, secondo me dovremmo giocare con un 3-4-2-1, kessie e baka a spezzare, laxalt e Calabria a correre come dannati


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Aprile 2019)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Siamo solo con Kessie mezzala, secondo me dovremmo giocare con un 3-4-2-1, kessie e baka a spezzare, laxalt e Calabria a correre come dannati



Laxalt è scarsissimo.
Può essere utile solo negli ultimi 20 minuti con la sua corsa e avversari stanchi.


----------



## tonilovin93 (4 Aprile 2019)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Laxalt è scarsissimo.
> Può essere utile solo negli ultimi 20 minuti con la sua corsa e avversari stanchi.



Concordo, deve solo arare la fascia però


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Aprile 2019)

Con la juve partiamo sconfitti.


----------



## Pit96 (4 Aprile 2019)

Bisogna andare là e provare a fare l'impresa, abbiamo perso troppi punti, non possiamo continuare il trend negativo delle ultime partite


----------



## andreima (4 Aprile 2019)

Lo dico? Si lo dico...la Juve ha avuto troppi giri di.affari con il Milan questo anno e da quello che ha capito ne dovrà per forza avere anche negli anni prossimi..quindi mafia uguale vittoria,noi avremo un regalo magari non domenica o forse sì,ma nelle partite prossime sicuramente.se si avvera..tutto torna con Lazio Inter dell.anno scorso e noi viviamo in un mondo di favole


----------



## andreima (4 Aprile 2019)

Intanto vediamo stasera a me sembra strano che quelle dietro svengano tutte


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Aprile 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Lo dico? Si lo dico...la Juve ha avuto troppi giri di.affari con il Milan questo anno e da quello che ha capito ne dovrà per forza avere anche negli anni prossimi..quindi mafia uguale vittoria,noi avremo un regalo magari non domenica o forse sì,ma nelle partite prossime sicuramente.se si avvera..tutto torna con Lazio Inter dell.anno scorso e noi viviamo in un mondo di favole



mi piacerebbe che tu abbia ragione,ma purtroppo è tutta fantasia la tua..non siamo capaci di batter l'udinese,la juve è praticamente impossibile anche pareggiare


----------



## admin (5 Aprile 2019)

*Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*

*Designato Fabbri per Juve - Milan. Al VAR, Calvarese.*​


----------



## admin (5 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



.


----------



## Albijol (5 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



Samu sulla sinistra forse è persino peggio dell'attuale Suso. Chala a centrocampo fa più danni di quando si trova in attacco. A me fa schifo la formazione sinceramente, ma se serve per esonerare il calabrese allora ben venga una batosta di quelle memorabili.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



Quindi piatek riceverà se va bene un pallone in tutta la partita, forse meglio così. Pullman davanti alla porta


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Aprile 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Samu sulla sinistra forse è persino peggio dell'attuale Suso. Chala a centrocampo fa più danni di quando si trova in attacco. A me fa schifo la formazione sinceramente, ma se serve per esonerare il calabrese allora ben venga una batosta di quelle memorabili.



La formazione domani è obbligata. Non vedo alternative tattiche al momento, vista poi la condizione.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*



.


----------



## admin (5 Aprile 2019)

*Designato Fabbri per Juve - Milan. Al VAR, Calvarese.*


----------



## varvez (5 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Fabbri per Juve - Milan. Al VAR, Calvarese.*



Vi va bene o siamo già 1-0 Juve così?


----------



## admin (5 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*
> 
> *Designato Fabbri per Juve - Milan. Al VAR, Calvarese.*​



.


----------



## Capitan T (5 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## admin (5 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*
> 
> *Designato Fabbri per Juve - Milan. Al VAR, Calvarese.*​



Probabili formazioni secondo Sky


----------



## Aron (5 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Sky




Perdere per perdere, preferirei vedere un 4-2-fantasia con Calhanoglu trequartista (sempre scarso, ma almeno gioca nel suo ruolo), Castillejo e e Suso esterni, e Piatek prima punta.


----------



## Boomer (5 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Sky



Mamma mia ancora Beagle


----------



## Nevergiveup (5 Aprile 2019)

Traversone di Bernardeschi e Mandzukic che la butta dentro saltando 2 metri sopra la testa di Calabria sul secondo palo quotato 1.01, è da quando sta sulla panca dei gobbi che Allegri la imposta così e puntualmente ci punisce, la differenza a livello fisico è imbarazzante su quella fascia.


----------



## admin (5 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni secondo Sky



*La probabile formazione secondo Sky dopo le ultime news

Donnarumma
Calabria
Romagnoli
Musacchio
Rodriguez
Kessie
Bakayoko
Calhanoglu
Suso
Piatek
Borini (Castillejo)
*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Fabbri per Juve - Milan. Al VAR, Calvarese.*


Chissà se lo hanno giá pagato, se gli danno qualcosa prima della partita e poi il resto a lavoro ultimato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni secondo Mediaset*
> 
> *Designato Fabbri per Juve - Milan. Al VAR, Calvarese.*​



Per la prima volta quest'anno guardando la designazione 
non do la partita già com.. ah persa..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Aprile 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Samu sulla sinistra forse è persino peggio dell'attuale Suso. Chala a centrocampo fa più danni di quando si trova in attacco. A me fa schifo la formazione sinceramente, ma se serve per esonerare il calabrese allora ben venga una batosta di quelle memorabili.



esonero non ci sarà mai..
non replichiamo in modo peggiore
la scelta scellerata della Roma


----------



## admin (5 Aprile 2019)

*Formazioni secondo Sky

Reina
Calabria
Romagnoli
Musacchio
Rodriguez
Kessie
Bakayoko
Calhanoglu
Suso
Piatek
Borini 

(4-3-3) - Szczesny; Cancelo, Bonucci, Rugani, De Sciglio; Emre Can, Bentancur, Matuidi; Dybala, Mandzukic, Bernardeschi. 
*


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Reina
> Calabria
> ...



Ahahahahaha Borini
Gattuso sta continuando il sabotaggio


----------



## simone316 (5 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Reina
> Calabria
> ...



Chiudete tutto


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Reina
> Calabria
> ...



La decide Borini. Segnatevelo...


----------



## gabri65 (5 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Chissà se lo hanno giá pagato, se gli danno qualcosa prima della partita e poi il resto a lavoro ultimato.



Una Panda in garage per la moglie o la figlia fa sempre comodo. Certo, noi valiamo quella, non certo una Maserati ...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Una Panda in garage per la moglie o la figlia fa sempre comodo. Certo, noi valiamo quella, non certo una Maserati ...


La Maserati l’avranno regalata a Ceferin.


----------



## admin (5 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Reina
> Calabria
> ...



.


----------



## Pungiglione (5 Aprile 2019)

Può deciderla solo il divino, _*IL BORO*_, preghiamo per una sua doppietta fratelli rossoneri


----------



## andreima (5 Aprile 2019)

A me il boro piace,e vedretete che la mano fra i denti la metterà ancora da qui alla fine..ormai siamo ai feticci ultima spiaggia ahahahaha


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## Naruto98 (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



Se vabbè, speriamo che ci sia un accordo extra campo sennò impossibile uscire da Torino con più di 0 punti


----------



## Sotiris (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



La designazione arbitrale propende per un regalo agli amici che scommettono. Potrebbe scapparci un risultato a sorpresa.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Formazioni secondo Sky
> 
> Reina
> Calabria
> ...



Partita durissima.
Le catene di gioco sono questa volta abbastanza equilibrate tra portatori di palla e gente che il passaggio lo detta.
Questo però non basta, bisogna giocare bene tecnicamente con posture, scelte e fraseggio perchè è ovvio che se borini la palla la riceve sempre di spalle poi deve sempre giocarla dietro annullando, di fatto, la corsa in fascia.
Se vogliamo fare gioco suso e calha devono accentrarsi molto altrimenti al minimo pressing regaleremo palla alla juve.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



E dire che se fossimo squadra ci sarebbe da leccarsi i baffi con la difesa della juve : dalla parte destra stazionano cancelo a tutta fascia, de sciglio mezzo destro con bonucci pronto a ripiegare e bentancur costretto a mettere toppe.
E' questa la zona di campo dove si sfonda.


----------



## Eziomare (6 Aprile 2019)

La catena di sinistra (RR-Calah-Fabietto) e' letteralmente da sturbo , dico io, come si fa a non esaltarsi ?
Li asfaltiamo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Aprile 2019)

Ho avuto un sogn, Gol del Boro in rovesciata con De Sciglio che guarda e portiamo a casa i tre punti. Ah no quello era CR7


----------



## Djici (6 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E dire che se fossimo squadra ci sarebbe da leccarsi i baffi con la difesa della juve : dalla parte destra stazionano cancelo a tutta fascia, de sciglio mezzo destro con bonucci pronto a ripiegare e bentancur costretto a mettere toppe.
> E' questa la zona di campo dove si sfonda.



Il loro lato destro è il loro punto debole... Purtroppo coincide con il (anzi dovrei dire uno) nostro punto debole...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Ma dove vogliamo andare


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Aprile 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Può deciderla solo il divino, _*IL BORO*_, preghiamo per una sua doppietta fratelli rossoneri



Preghiamo anche De Sciglio e le sue amnesie, va.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma dove vogliamo andare



Beh, sulla formazione c'è poco da inventarsi.


Forse Casti al posto di Borini... ma sempre li stiamo.

Paquetà rotto, pesa come un macigno per noi...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



In mezzo al campo kessie e baka offrono cm e kg per lavorare bene nella fase di non possesso, calha e suso raddoppiano in fascia. Senza palla questo 11 ha equilibrio.
Le noti dolenti sono in fase di possesso palla.
Calha vuole palla o gioca solo con la palla tra i piedi, indispensabile quindi che abbia quelle due-tre soluzioni. In tal senso se RR non trova tempo e coraggio di alzarsi il turco avrà il solo borini in verticale che verosimilmente sarà raddoppiato e chiuso in fascia.
Anche calabria e kessie dalla parte opposta devono sfrecciare per far si che si accenda suso.
Non spremiamo suso e calha perchè sono quelli che devono metterci qualità in fase di possesso purchè non siano costretti a ricevere palla sempre di spalle coprendo la palla al minimo pressing avversario.
Oggi serve coraggio, coraggio per giocare e qualità nelle giocate.
Bisogna portare tanti uomini in zona palla e farla girare questa sfera senza sbagliare le cose più banali.
A calcio vince chi sbaglia meno e noi ultimamente sbagliamo l'impossibile.
Qualità nel possesso e organizzazione quando la palla la si perde.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Aprile 2019)

Serve coraggio per guardarla, ma non riuscirò a farne a meno...


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In mezzo al campo kessie e baka offrono cm e kg per lavorare bene nella fase di non possesso, calha e suso raddoppiano in fascia. Senza palla questo 11 ha equilibrio.
> Le noti dolenti sono in fase di possesso palla.
> Calha vuole palla o gioca solo con la palla tra i piedi, indispensabile quindi che abbia quelle due-tre soluzioni. In tal senso se RR non trova tempo e coraggio di alzarsi il turco avrà il solo borini in verticale che verosimilmente sarà raddoppiato e chiuso in fascia.
> Anche calabria e kessie dalla parte opposta devono sfrecciare per far si che si accenda suso.
> ...



La Juve avrà la superiorità numerica in mezzo, quindi è probabile che avranno controllo del gioco e della partita.

Se vogliamo avere qualche speranza dovremo essere cinici. Non regalare niente dietro e sfruttare le poche occasioni che avremo, anche da calcio piazzato.

Importante che non prendiamo goal nei primi minuti però... almeno questo.


----------



## Casnop (6 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In mezzo al campo kessie e baka offrono cm e kg per lavorare bene nella fase di non possesso, calha e suso raddoppiano in fascia. Senza palla questo 11 ha equilibrio.
> Le noti dolenti sono in fase di possesso palla.
> Calha vuole palla o gioca solo con la palla tra i piedi, indispensabile quindi che abbia quelle due-tre soluzioni. In tal senso se RR non trova tempo e coraggio di alzarsi il turco avrà il solo borini in verticale che verosimilmente sarà raddoppiato e chiuso in fascia.
> Anche calabria e kessie dalla parte opposta devono sfrecciare per far si che si accenda suso.
> ...


Tutto come sempre apprezzabile, Profeta. Una speranziella ce la concede quella difesa a tre, fragile nello spazio sui difensori esterni. Bonucci aveva ben altre garanzie nella storica 3 con Chiellini e Barzagli. Così, non so. Piatek è un bomba a corto innesco, ma, certo, se manca la miccia... Con due esterni offensivi capaci di osare l'uno contro uno, stasera avremmo aperto le scatolette di tonno. Pazienza, ci terremo a dieta.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*



La Juve non sviluppa bene quando gioca a tre.
Se saremo compatti e lucidi sarà una partita equilibrata.

Dobbiamo fare il nostro gioco, chiusi e attenti, cercando di sfruttare le occasioni in modo cinico.
Oggi non è partita da bel giuoco.


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

*Ufficiali


JUVENTUS (3-5-2): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Rugani; Spinazzola, Bernardeschi, Can, Bentencur, Alex Sandro; Mandzukic, Dybala.


MILAN (4-3-3): Reina; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu; Suso, Piatek, Borini.*


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> JUVENTUS (3-5-2): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Rugani; Spinazzola, Bernardeschi, Can, Bentencur, Alex Sandro; Mandzukic, Dybala.
> ...



Mamma mia, ci massacrano.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Aprile 2019)

Aiuto..


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> JUVENTUS (3-5-2): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Rugani; Spinazzola, Bernardeschi, Can, Bentencur, Alex Sandro; Mandzukic, Dybala.
> ...



Davvero difficile pensare positivo a leggere le formazioni...ma non possiamo permetterci altri passi falsi...

Non fosse altro che per la cabala...una partita, una, con un arbitro imparziale...prima o poi potremmo anche giocarla...E VINCERLA!

FORZA MILAN


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> JUVENTUS (3-5-2): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Rugani; Spinazzola, Bernardeschi, Can, Bentencur, Alex Sandro; Mandzukic, Dybala.
> ...



Nonostante tutto non ho sensazioni negative per questa partita, loro hanno ben altro per la testa e il Milan gattusiano solitamente fa meglio nelle gare principalmente difensive.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Aprile 2019)

Stima per chi avrà il coraggio di guardarla dopo le ultime "prestazioni"


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Aprile 2019)

Non so che aspettarmi, loro sono più forti anche in formazione rimaneggiata. Noi dobbiamo assolutamente vincere quindi teoricamente dovremmo attaccare, ma non andrà così di sicuro

Vedremo...


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> 
> JUVENTUS (3-5-2): Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Rugani; Spinazzola, Bernardeschi, Can, Bentencur, Alex Sandro; Mandzukic, Dybala.
> ...



Giochiamo contro una squadra che ha la testa ad Amsterdam e non ha nulla da dire.. ma loro anche in ciabatte ci fanno fuori


----------



## kipstar (6 Aprile 2019)

non mi aspetto molto visto il trend. tutto quello che verrà in più, se verrà, sarà una bella sorpresa.....


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2019)

la Juve gioca con una formazionaccia e con la testa all' Ajax, ma noi arriviamo senza Paquetà e Gigio, e con Suso, kessie e Romagnoli che non si sono allenati bene, quindi mai na gioia....era la partita per fare il colpaccio per assurdo.

Ora è dura, sconfitta...magari pareggio, ma giusto partire credendola di vincere, è solo calcio suvvia, non muore nessuno.

Credo Gattuso oggi farà ricredere tutti e verrà incoronato allenatore della galassia #teamgattusiani


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2019)

kipstar ha scritto:


> non mi aspetto molto visto il trend. tutto quello che verrà in più, se verrà, sarà una bella sorpresa.....



Ma si, va vissuta cosi, sperando prestissimo questo umiliante modo di affrontare la Rubentus (partendo con quasi nessuna chance) termini perchè non se ne puo' più , ma oggi è cosi.

E' la partita di sabato prossimo che va vinta, ma giusto entrare in campo oggi e provarci, ovviamente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Un buon motivo per guardare il Klassiker


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Aprile 2019)

Anche se schierassimo i Puffi 
la Rube non cambierebbe modo di fare
cioè l'avversario cerca di fare la partita 
loro tutti dietro e al primo contropiede riuscito 
si mettono a fare giro palla.. 
aspettando di sfruttare altri contropiedi nel frattempo

sono 8 anni ormai che il pallino del gioco lo lasciano a chiunque 
pure ad un Chievo o Udinese.. non sanno fare altro 
non hanno un gioco! 

tanto se non c'è l'invenzione del singolo o lo sblocco del risultato in contropiede 
interviene arbitro nel chiamarli 10.000 falli al limite dell'area o angoli 

xo sono fiducioso.. almeno Fabbri non sembra uno dei loro paladini 

p.s.Borini almeno si inserisce dentro area


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Mi auguro di vedere in campo 11 giocatori "cattivi" sono stanco di vedere pecore impaurite che giocano a cazzum , non chiedo tanto .


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma che s'è mangiato


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma ddai


----------



## uoteghein (6 Aprile 2019)

pure lui no...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

E dai Piottek te lo sei magnato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Aprile 2019)

Sto cesso di stadio è stregato


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Aprile 2019)

Pure lui inizia a sbagliare


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

E se Piatek di mangia sti gol...


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Nuova tattica perdi tempo di Gattuso...allacciatevi per 10 minuti gli scarpini


----------



## R41D3N (6 Aprile 2019)

Gol divorato, incredibile...gli bastava prendere la porta


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Che mozzarella


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

sugo


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Baka centrale gioca benissimo, chi l'avrebbe mai detto, ah già tutti, ma non Gattuso.


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Sti gobbi in ciabatte come sempre


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Baka centrale gioca benissimo, chi l'avrebbe mai detto, ah già tutti, ma non Gattuso.



Secondo me non l ha ancora capito.


----------



## 1972 (6 Aprile 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Gol divorato, incredibile...gli bastava prendere la porta



mettete i nomi pero', io non la vedo sto seguendo il forum.....


----------



## Hellscream (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sti gobbi in ciabatte come sempre



Sai che gli frega a quelli con 19 punti di vantaggio...


----------



## Kayl (6 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> mettete i nomi pero', io non la vedo sto seguendo il forum.....



Piatek


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

Comunque l'inizio è positivo...se non altro proviamo a giocare in verticale e abbiamo avuto già un'occasione.
Molto più di quanto si è visto in altre partite intere


----------



## 1972 (6 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Piatek



ok grazie


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma Borini sta giocando?


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> mettete i nomi pero', io non la vedo sto seguendo il forum.....



Piatek


----------



## Wildbone (6 Aprile 2019)

La Juve è la classica Juve allegriana: palla lasciata all'avversario, ritmi blandissimi e poi si va in contropiede quando capita. Nel secondo tempo accelereranno, se il risultato sarà x o 2.


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Aprile 2019)

iniziano i retropassaggi


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Vogliamo piantarla di passarci la palla nella nostra area e che cavolo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

kessie ogni tanto dorme a centrocampo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Aprile 2019)

Son contento che vestiamo la 1° divisa e non robe esotiche, oggi contro sta Udinese


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

Basta con sti passaggi all'indietro santo cielo, ormai pure i sassi hanno capito come giochiamo


----------



## chicagousait (6 Aprile 2019)

I retropassaggi


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Aprile 2019)

rodriguez mi fa rimpiangere antonini


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Continuiamo a passarcela nella nostra trequarti, palla recuperata da loro e rischio, bah.


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Aprile 2019)

Ecco l’arbitro che inizia ad avere problemi di vista


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

E pure questa partita è stata preparata male siamo scesi in campo intimoriti. Ogni volta che c'è una partita importante si scende in campo che sembra essere già battuti.
E per fortuna che Gattuso una cosa lo è a priori: un gran motivatore


----------



## Wildbone (6 Aprile 2019)

Kessie... ma perché non hai studiato la tecnica di passaggio, cross e tiro? Perché?


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Questo era da ammonizione maledetto!


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

Bakayoko fondamentale in mezzo al campo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Bentancur ha fatto una decina di falli più o meno


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Qua ci stava il giallo, ma ovviamente nulla


----------



## chicagousait (6 Aprile 2019)

Iniziasse ad uscire qualche cartellino o si dessero una calmata gli juventini


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma un cavolo di cartellino lo tiriamo fuori????


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

dei cross decenti siamo in grado di farli ?


----------



## Wildbone (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma uno che va in appoggio a Calabria, no?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Comunque era giallo su Borini


----------



## Wildbone (6 Aprile 2019)

De Sciglio ha assorbito bene le skill di Cristiano, bel tocco di spalla.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

La balistica


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

La balistica....


----------



## kipstar (6 Aprile 2019)

l'impressione nemmeno tanto nascosta è che siamo più lenti...almeno su tutti i componenti a centrocampo....


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

Ce la stiamo giocando...per il momento questo mi basta...pensavo molto peggio


----------



## leviatano (6 Aprile 2019)

Bakayoko un pilastro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Borini, Susi, Caganoglu totalmente nulli


----------



## Hellscream (6 Aprile 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma un cavolo di cartellino lo tiriamo fuori????



Davvero ti stupisci ancora? ahaha


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Sempre titubanti sempre un tocco in più in difesa. Ma come si fa???

Vanno al doppio della nostra velocità e sono loro che hanno la Champions tra 3 giorni e hanno già vinto il campionato.

E' inconcepibile!


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Eh caro il mio piatek la tua occasione l'hai avuta, ora aspetta la prossima partita


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Per prendere un cartellino betancul che deve fare?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Che grande ignoranza..


----------



## kipstar (6 Aprile 2019)

sarebbe interessante sapere quante volte in questo campionato KK ha preso lo specchio della porta quando ha tirato.....


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Nonostante questi stiano in ciabatte, non riusciamo a fare un tiro nello specchio.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma come ha tirato Kessie?? Sembra di punta come all'oratorio


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Aprile 2019)

" Lascialo tirare a Kessie!! "


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma turco maledetto!!


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

"mettiti tra le linee" l unica frase tattica che conosce Gattuso


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

È rigoreeeeeeee


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Non avevo visto, è rigorissimo


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Sia mai che ci danno un rigore contro la rubentus


----------



## diavolo (6 Aprile 2019)

Se non lo assegna è uno scandalo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma cosa c'è da guardare???


----------



## chicagousait (6 Aprile 2019)

E' rigore. Ora bisogna capire cosa vedono al VAR


----------



## R41D3N (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma che deve controllare? È netto!


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma che ****.o guarda è rigore e che minchia!


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Maledetti ladri


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Aprile 2019)

Rigore stranetto


----------



## R41D3N (6 Aprile 2019)

Pazzesco


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahah va beh dai fanno passare la voglia


----------



## diavolo (6 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2019)

Ridicoli quanto ci vuole per dare un rigorissimo contro la Juve


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Era rigore netto dai...


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Assurdo eccoli là i ladri. Pazzesco.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

No vabbe


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Solita storia.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma Calhanoglu ******* eva che non si accorge e non protesta nemmeno anche questo induce l'arbitro!


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Aprile 2019)

chiudete tutto per favore, non è possibile


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Questo era nettissimo.

Ma al Conad i rigori non li danno, si sa...


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2019)

ahahahahah va beh usciamo dal campo raga... ricordate De Scoglio al 97???


----------



## kYMERA (6 Aprile 2019)

ovviamente non dato. Assurdo


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

Vabbeh dai


----------



## mark (6 Aprile 2019)

Non ha più senso guardare la seria a.. ladri maledetti


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Boh io ritirerei la squadra, come si fa a non dare rigore?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Aprile 2019)

Quest'anno al Milan i rigori non si danno a prescindere.


----------



## Ambrole (6 Aprile 2019)

Ladri schifosi vi sta bene


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

*Goooooooooolllll

Piatek*


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

maledetto arbirtro , che tu sia maledetto


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Aprile 2019)

Goooool porci maledetti


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

goooool


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Gol


----------



## R41D3N (6 Aprile 2019)

Piontekkkkkkj


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

In CULOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

Dai che si vince questa


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

Sto sentendo i commenti su Fox sport inglese...non capiscono come non si fischi un rigore del genere anche rivedendolo...
Non hanno mai visto una partita della Juve, poverini


----------



## Hellscream (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma di cosa vi stupite dai ahahah certo, fa senso che pure con 19 punti di vantaggio abbiano bisogno di rubare ma vabbè, è sempre stato così, e sarà sempre così, loro giocano in 14

Goooooooooooooolllllllllllllll


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Bakayoko


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2019)

Pum pum pum pum pum pum pum


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

gooooooooooooooooollllllllllllll

MONUMENTO A BAKAYOKO...che Leonardo lo riscatti stasera stessa


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Maialiiiiii nel culllll


----------



## 666psycho (6 Aprile 2019)

pum pum pum! Ladri!


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Pistolero!!!!!!!!!

E finalmente giallo!


----------



## kYMERA (6 Aprile 2019)

Pam pam pam


----------



## leviatano (6 Aprile 2019)

in culo ladri schifosi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Piottekkk


----------



## R41D3N (6 Aprile 2019)

Adesso giocare alla morte contro sti ******** maledetti!!!


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Aprile 2019)




----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2019)

Che ladri comunque


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Perché non tira


----------



## kYMERA (6 Aprile 2019)

Comunque assurdo che non venga dato un rigore del genere.incredibile solo con loro succedono queste cose


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Calhanoglu mamma mia le cose elementari non sa fare manco. E' un sacrilegio che abbia la 10


----------



## chicagousait (6 Aprile 2019)

Come si fa a non assegnare quel rigore. Come


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Comunque dopo il rigore non dato aspettatevi di tutto,rossi,rigori


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

chala che te possino


----------



## Wildbone (6 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo che aver segnato dopo averci tolto un rigore solare ci dia una bella spinta.
Come al solito, comunque, la Juve moscissima, giocano solo in contropiede ma non hanno molta velocità (per fortuna), tranne che con Bernardeschi.


----------



## Casnop (6 Aprile 2019)

Strameritato. Ora la Juve dovrà mettersi gli scarpini da gioco, e fare la partita che vogliamo noi. Mah, chissà.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Aprile 2019)

Voglio vedere una squadra che giochi con coraggio ora...daiiii


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Goooooooooolllll
> 
> Piatek*



Forza ragazzi!! Oggi dobbiamo vincere a questi ladri maledetti!!! Dobbiamo fare l'secondo!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

Manco esulto. Si sa che faranno vincere la Juventus in qualche modo.

Fabbri senza alcun dubbio comprato. Era un rigore netto, i cronisti di DAZN in Germania hanno parlato di rigore netto e chiaro gia al primo replay. Non hanno capito perche l'arbitro ha messo una vita per andare e vederlo ed hanno capito ancore meno come sia stato in grado di non assegnarlo. Sono rimasti alibiti.

Ragazzi, Fabbri sembrava in lutto perche sarebbe stato un rigore netto per noi e nonostante i fatti ha deciso di non assegnare il rigore per motivi personali. Se soldi, promesse di promozione o altro. E chiaro che qui l'arbitro ha agito per un scopo certo: Far vincere la Juventus. Dopo la partite mi aspetto una fortissima presa di posizione da parte della societa.


Qui siamo oltre calciopoli. Siamo oltre ogni limite del dubbio. Qui c'e da indagare un sistema arbitrale corotto fino al midolo. E ora di dire basta


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi quest'anno è VERGOGNOSO. Faremo anche schifo ma abbiamo almeno 10 punti in meno tra rigori non dati e torti simili.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque dopo il rigore non dato aspettatevi di tutto,rossi,rigori



Sicuro, al primo episodio dubbio l'arbitro si farà valere.


----------



## Aron (6 Aprile 2019)

I telecronisti di Sky hanno paura a dire che era rigore


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma non sprechiamo contropiedi cavolo....questa partita va ammazzata prima che loro si riorganizzino


----------



## kYMERA (6 Aprile 2019)

Qualcuno ha un frame del rigore non dato?


----------



## Wildbone (6 Aprile 2019)

Comunque ci serve una mezzala top, perché Baka centrale è imprescindibile.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma Rodriguez ha fatto qualche scommessa sul possesso palla?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma che fallo è che finora non stava fischiando nulla??


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

4 di recupero.. cheee???


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Madonna...


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Grande pepe


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> 4 di recupero.. cheee???



C'era il var.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Super Pepe


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Manco esulto. Si sa che faranno vincere la Juventus in qualche modo.
> 
> Fabbri senza alcun dubbio comprato. Era un rigore netto, i cronisti di DAZN in Germania hanno parlato di rigore netto e chiaro gia al primo replay. Non hanno capito perche l'arbitro ha messo una vita per andare e vederlo ed hanno capito ancore meno come sia stato in grado di non assegnarlo. Sono rimasti alibiti.
> 
> ...



Concordo, vada come vada la partita oggi la società deve farsi sentire. BaSTA!!!


----------



## Garrincha (6 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Strameritato. Ora la Juve dovrà mettersi gli scarpini da gioco, e fare la partita che vogliamo noi. Mah, chissà.


La Juventus stava già facendo la partita che voleva il Milan e andava bene ad entrambi, al limite nessuno si è ricordato di avvisare l'arbitro


----------



## uoteghein (6 Aprile 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha un frame del rigore non dato?



si ma come si posta un'immagine o un video?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Erano in ciabatte, appena hanno iniziato a spingere non si è capito più niente


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Ladri maledetti le stanno provando tutte per rubare. Pure larbitro che non fischia più!


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Che schifo che mi fanno i tifosi gobbi


----------



## R41D3N (6 Aprile 2019)

Comunque ragazzi non illudiamoci, non ce la faranno vincere. L'episodio del rigore dice tutto


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Aprile 2019)

Quanto odio la Rubentus. Ma quanto!


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

Dai dai che questa la stiamo giocando....dobbiamo portarla a casa!!!

Certo se l'atteggiamento è quello degli ultimi minuti ne prendiamo 3


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Che schifo che mi fanno i tifosi gobbi



Sta cosa che a ogni rinvio devono urlare "mer..a" è veramente patetico, vermi schifosi


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

I gobbi se lo devono ingioare, non l'urlo al portiere, ma lo sterco. Schifosi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Aprile 2019)

Il rigore non dato è uno SCANDALO

dobbiamo vincere a tutti i costi contro questi ladri


----------



## Hellscream (6 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Che schifo che mi fanno i tifosi gobbi



Quella banda di delinquenti che chiamano squadra è l'unica cosa che odio nella vita, ci sarà un motivo


----------



## kYMERA (6 Aprile 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi non illudiamoci, non ce la faranno vincere. L'episodio del rigore dice tutto



Sono convinto anche io di questo.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2019)

Finirà malissimo. 
Il risultato giusto nel primo tempo doveva essere 0-2. 
Ma non lo dirà nessuno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Madonna Susi, vuoi l'aumento per rifarti quei denti storti forse?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> I telecronisti di Sky hanno paura a dire che era rigore



Prima hanno detto rigore, poi si sono rimangiato tutto. Che m...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Finirà malissimo.
> Il risultato giusto nel primo tempo doveva essere 0-2.
> Ma non lo dirà nessuno.



...alla prima occasione rigore alla Juve.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

Oltre al rigore non aseegnato (scandaloso) vorrei sottolineare le mancate ammonizione di Bonucci (fallo da dietro) e Betancur /graziato ben due volte).

E l'ora di dire basta


----------



## 6milan (6 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo di nn aver svegliato il can che dorme... Appena hanno iniziato ad alzare i ritmi nn siamo più usciti dalla nostra metà campo


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Aprile 2019)

peppe di stefano "siamo qui con suso uno dei migliori oggi" ma doveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2019)

Chissà adesso cosa si inventeranno questi maledetti banditi.


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Per vincerla bisogna farne altri due,ma adesso Rino li metterà sul 10 0 0


----------



## kYMERA (6 Aprile 2019)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> si ma come si posta un'immagine o un video?



c'è l'opzione per caricare un'immagine, altrimenti mettila su imageshack e metti il link


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Aprile 2019)

Non esiste al mondo non dare quel rigore, è la solita cosa che alla Juve soprattutto in casa non va fischiato niente contro

Ladri schifosi


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Saranno pure ladri e con un tifo becero ma siamo in vantaggio e non ci sono CR7 Chiellini e Pjanic!
Non si può perderla questa partita.
Al massimo pareggiare ma se perdiamo questa partita è bene che la dirigenza si faccia sentire seriamente a cominciare verso Gattuso. Che già nel derby li ha fatti scendere in campo già morti!


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prima hanno detto rigore, poi si sono rimangiato tutto. Che m...




Marchegiani: il braccio era sufficientemente attaccato al corpo, ma attaccati tu, all'uccello però, venduto.


----------



## leviatano (6 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Oltre al rigore non aseegnato (scandaloso) vorrei sottolineare le mancate ammonizione di Bonucci (fallo da dietro) e Betancur /graziato ben due volte).
> 
> E l'ora di dire basta



Pure la Bernarda doveva essere ammonito al primo fallo. tant'è.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prima hanno detto rigore, poi si sono rimangiato tutto. Che m...



Questo la dice lunga su quanto tutto il sistema sia loro asservito. È una vergogna sotto gli occhi di tutti ma nessuno dei burattini ha il coraggio di ammetterlo


----------



## uoteghein (6 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Gol di Piatek su pressione alta... era ora.


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> peppe di stefano "siamo qui con suso uno dei migliori oggi" ma doveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?



"Berlusconi oggi a pranzo a Villa certosa ha promesso ai figli che non venderà"...poi si scoprì che era ricoverato da 1 settimana.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Mi auguro leonardo si faccia sentire nel dopo-partita , il rigore non dato e' uno scandalo !


----------



## leviatano (6 Aprile 2019)

Piatek, quando hai un nove che ti scardina pure sta difesa di omm'erde.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

Su DAZN Germania continuatno a non spiegarsi la scelta del non rigore. 

Dicono che tutto questo sembra "molto strano".

Bella immagine per l'Italia, avanti cosi.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Ambrosini ha ammesso che era rigore. È la fine del mondo.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Gol di Piatek su pressione alta... era ora.



Strano eh? Guarda lì, se pressi alto e rubi palla crei pericoli. Tutto troppo elementare perché chi dirige la squadra lo capisca.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Aprile 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Saranno pure ladri e con un tifo becero ma siamo in vantaggio e non ci sono CR7 Chiellini e Pjanic!
> Non si può perderla questa partita.
> Al massimo pareggiare ma se perdiamo questa partita è bene che la dirigenza si faccia sentire seriamente a cominciare verso Gattuso. Che già nel derby li ha fatti scendere in campo già morti!



La possiamo perdere eccome, basta continuare come negli ultimissimi minuti del primo tempo per farci spazzare via. Questa volta non deve accadere, dobbiamo continuare a giocare come se stessimo pareggiando, provando ancora a fare male alla vecchia baldracca e forse alla fine la sfanghiamo.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Su DAZN Germania continuatno a non spiegarsi la scelta del non rigore.
> 
> Dicono che tutto questo sembra "molto strano".
> 
> Bella immagine per l'Italia, avanti cosi.



Questa è l’immagine della Juve all’estero.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Aprile 2019)

Comunque ora su Sky in studio stanno dicendo chiaramente che manca un rigore al milan.


----------



## andreima (6 Aprile 2019)

Sky dice che era netto il rigore,comunque noi dobbiamo pregare che abbiano pagato gli uomini g giusto non l.arbitro perché lui è dipendente Juve quindi era sicuro che non lo dava come farà e ci riuscira a far pareggiare la Juve..sta tutto a chi ha pagato bene il Milan o che regali avrà la Juve l.anno prossimo


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque ora su Sky in studio stanno dicendo chiaramente che manca un rigore al milan.



Speriamo che lo dicano anche al m.erdone nello spogliatoio arbitri...e che per una volta compensino a nostro favore...


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Aprile 2019)

Se persino la succursale di juve channel, ovvero sky sport, dice che era rigore è la fine del mondo


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Su DAZN Germania continuatno a non spiegarsi la scelta del non rigore.
> 
> Dicono che tutto questo sembra "molto strano".
> 
> Bella immagine per l'Italia, avanti cosi.



Per loro è strano, in Italia è la norma, ovviamente se la Juve non perderà, i tifosi gobbi dovranno, come al solito, giustificare assurdamente l'ennesimo risultato rubato.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque ora su Sky in studio stanno dicendo chiaramente che manca un rigore al milan.



...a tutto c’è un limite...


----------



## R41D3N (6 Aprile 2019)

Io dico, ma come si fa con tutto il Var...io davvero non riesco ancora a crederci. Questi ti fanno passare la voglia ogni volta di seguire il calcio. Che siano stramaledetti!!!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (6 Aprile 2019)

A pensar male si fa peccato.. ma non dare quel rigore fa pensare alla malafede


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Aprile 2019)

Quando ripartiamo bassi comunque siamo sempre inguardabili, è paradossale che abbiamo segnato su un errore di quel tipo della Juve ahah


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Aprile 2019)

Quest'anno due rigori assegnati in 7 mesi, entrambi solo dopo aver visto il VAR


----------



## kYMERA (6 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Strano eh? Guarda lì, se pressi alto e rubi palla crei pericoli. Tutto troppo elementare perché chi dirige la squadra lo capisca.



Beh se lo hanno fatto è perché comunque l'allenatore ha voluto cosi. Il problema é che sono poche le squadre italiane che giocano a partire dalla difesa, la maggior parte ogni rimessa dal fondo è un rinvio del portiere. é normale che non puoi pressare piu' di tanto li.


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ambrosini ha ammesso che era rigore. È la fine del mondo.



Ambrosini dalla prossima settimana...


----------



## kYMERA (6 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...a tutto c’è un limite...



considerando i soggetti non mi meraviglierei del contrario sinceramente.


----------



## EmmePi (6 Aprile 2019)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> La possiamo perdere eccome, basta continuare come negli ultimissimi minuti del primo tempo per farci spazzare via. Questa volta non deve accadere, dobbiamo continuare a giocare come se stessimo pareggiando, provando ancora a fare male alla vecchia baldracca e forse alla fine la sfanghiamo.



Seeeeee... gottuso nello spogliatoio ha già fatto riscaldare il pullman da mettere davanti la porta!


----------



## R41D3N (6 Aprile 2019)

Quello che è netto ed evidente contro loro diventa dubbio e al limite


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Aprile 2019)

ahahahaha non x niente sono i ladroni d italia x ottavo anno di fila 
x fortuna Bonucci gioca ancora nel Milan


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

[/IMG]


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Su DAZN Germania continuatno a non spiegarsi la scelta del non rigore.
> 
> Dicono che tutto questo sembra "molto strano".
> 
> Bella immagine per l'Italia, avanti cosi.


Vabbè ma di che ti sorprendi? Quella è l’immagine della Juventus in Europa e nel mondo. Luridi e maiali FINO ALLA FINE.


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Eccolo Fabbri


----------



## EmmePi (6 Aprile 2019)

Cioè dalle immagini mi sembrava evidente che dal VAR dicessero all'arbitro che fosse rigore, anche se questa melma traccheggiava, così penso gli abbiano detto di vedere lui stesso, e così ha s****ato completamente la sua prestazione da dodicesimo impecoronato alle zebre!!!

Maledetto cornuto.


----------



## Casnop (6 Aprile 2019)

Bakayoko torna al centro, e d'incanto la squadra trova il suo equilibrio. Gli stessi interni appoggiano più sicuri il gioco, perché sanno che, in caso di errore, il francese provvederà a chiudere la porta dietro. Se poi pressa avanti, ruba il pallone, e serve l'assist, beh... Il migliore, e non da oggi.


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Assurdo sta fischiando in un senso


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

L'ultima volta che ho visto il Milan grintoso con una "grande" è stato proprio contro la Juventus in supercoppa quando abbiamo vinto con Montella.
Anche ora siamo rientrati molli e non spazzano mai


----------



## Casnop (6 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [/IMG]


Gesto scomposto, braccio alto, estensione della superficie corporea in contatto con il pallone. Le immagini sono queste, Fabbri.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

Sto tremando dalla rabbia. Sono molto interessato a vedere che succedra dopo la partita. Devonp far scattare un inferno mediatico contro Fabbri e la Juve.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Gesto scomposto, braccio alto, estensione della superficie corporea in contatto con il pallone. Le immagini sono queste, Fabbri.



Le ha viste eccome...


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sto tremando dalla rabbia. Sono molto interessato a vedere che succedra dopo la partita. Devonp far scattare un inferno mediatico contro Fabbri e la Juve.



Non diranno nulla. Come sempre.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

E Gazidis invita pure il monociglio a casa Milan...il veleno gli doveva mettere nel caffé.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

fischi a senso unico ... maledetto arbitro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

ahahaha Fabbri la tocca leggera.

Anche un arbitro vendutissimo dovrebbe avere un minimo di "dai, questa non la posso fare, altrimenti é troppo chiaro"...kui invece non conosce limiti


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Arrrggggggggh mannaggia.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma che angolo è questo


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Tirate!!!!


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma tirate in porta!


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

***** Kean mi ero dimenticato esistesse


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

dobbiamo segnare o finisce male


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Così pressing alto caxx


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Ci stiamo mangiando troppe azioni...


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Bravo Allegri metti i tuoi pezzi da 90 con il campionato già vinto, spero ti si sfasci qualcuno. Lo spero proprio!


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Eccallà


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Aprile 2019)

Ecco qua


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Questo c'era e lo ha dato. L'alto c'era e non lo ha dato.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Bravo Allegri metti i tuoi pezzi da 90 con il campionato già vinto, spero ti si sfasci qualcuno. Lo spero proprio!



Il migliore della Juve è già in campo ed ha la maglia gialla.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma è pazzo? Che *********


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Netto come il nostro.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

Niente non vinceremo mai in quella fogna


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

Che ignorante Musacchio


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Musacchio ha l'immondizia nel cervello, era angolatissimo non poteva fare niente e lo travolge!


----------



## Hellscream (6 Aprile 2019)

Aahahahahahh ma ritirassero la squadra dal campo, che giocano a fare ahahahahaah


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma come si fa a entrare in questo modo


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Ovvio, si sapeva, che schifo. A loro si a noi no.


----------



## kYMERA (6 Aprile 2019)

e ti pareva. a loro non ci sono mai dubbi.


----------



## Wildbone (6 Aprile 2019)

Rigore netto, intervento scellerato.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Aprile 2019)

Cioè hanno dato il rigore?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Fenomeno Dipala, valore salito a 599.99 milioni


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo che dalle prossime venga panchinato questo asino sopravvalutato


----------



## Hellscream (6 Aprile 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Rigore netto, intervento scellerato.



Come era netto il nostro, e scellerato l'intervento di Sandro. Però si sà, due pesi e due misure...


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

Siamo entrati nel minuto Cutrone


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

La vinceranno. Ma rimane il fatto che vedere questa Juventus e come vengono spinti dal arbitraggio in Italia ti fa passare la voglia di seguire questo sport.


----------



## andreima (6 Aprile 2019)

Tra un po gli rompe una gamba sto stupido


----------



## neversayconte (6 Aprile 2019)

Bene, io chiudo lo streaming. alla prossima.


----------



## bmb (6 Aprile 2019)

Beh, come si fa a non dare un rigore simile? L'unico dubbio è se l'abbia controllata col braccio ma a loro non si vanno a cercare certi peli nell'uovo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

grazie musacchio


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Aprile 2019)

In Italia, gli arbitri sono scandalosi. Aspettava solo il momento giusto per fischiare sto bast....


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...alla prima occasione rigore alla Juve.



.


----------



## kipstar (6 Aprile 2019)

c'è bisogno di giocatori con i nervi saldi e che non abbiano paura o che non siano intimoriti....per uno stop a seguire in area.....


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Aprile 2019)

Grande Musacchio, una vaccata a ogni partita.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Comunque questo intendevo quando dicevo che gli acquisti di Mirabelli, oltre a fare schifo, portano pure sfiga.


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Entra quel cesso di Biglia


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Dovevamo essere 0-2 minimo e la perderemo davvero avanti così

Sicuro gli sfigati perderanno pure con l'Atalanta


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

E quando segna Borini


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2019)

La colpa è nostra che ancora vogliamo giocare le partite contro i ladri


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Aprile 2019)

Troppi giocatori che non hanno intelligenza, che fanno sempre la scelta sbagliata. Qui l'allenatore può fare poco.


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Il mago delle punizioni


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

E quando segna


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Gol di sto pagliaccio manco quotato


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Purtroppo hanno tolto le ciabatte


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Dybala... Quanti cazzotti in faccia gli darei.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

Quanto è scemo sto Calabria


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Finirà malissimo.
> Il risultato giusto nel primo tempo doveva essere 0-2.
> Ma non lo dirà nessuno.





Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...alla prima occasione rigore alla Juve.



tacc


----------



## Boomer (6 Aprile 2019)

Qualcuno rinchiuda Musacchio in una cella e butti la chiave. Regala sempre un gol a partita , SEMPRE.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

i cross di calabria patrimonio dell'unesco


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

Comunque Bakayoko è da riscattare.. caso mai quel mediocre di Kessie è da mandare via


----------



## leviatano (6 Aprile 2019)

Calabria


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

L'arbitro ora sta fischiando ogni minima cosa a nostro favore, tipico andamento di facciata


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Andiamo in bambola come niente


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Aprile 2019)

L'inutile Calabria.


----------



## Wildbone (6 Aprile 2019)

Musacchio ha pareggiato il conto, salvando un gol quasi certo di Bentancur.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma cosa ha fischiato aiuto


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Madonna che aveva fatto Piatek!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma tira Cristo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

Sarebbe da ritirare la squadra dal campo


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

Cosa stava per fare sto Piatek..


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Aprile 2019)

Kessie va mandato via.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

Piatek è la dimostrazione che nel calcio l'età e l'esperienza nel calcio non valgono un tubo. Se sei forte sei forte e basta indipendemtente se hai 23 o 30 anni.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Musacchio rimane una capra


----------



## leviatano (6 Aprile 2019)

Piatek stava uccellando tutta la difesa, rendetevi conto che talento.


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma la Figc,la lega,la procura non dovrebbero intervenire contro una curva così?o scandalizzano solo i buhhh?


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma quanto sono brutto i cross di Rodriguez?


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Piatek stava uccellando tutta la difesa, rendetevi conto che talento.



Anche Bernardeschi e Mandzukic per dirne 2 a caso ce la uccellano continuamente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

Che cross fantastico di Rodriguez, assist perfetto per Bernardeschi


----------



## leviatano (6 Aprile 2019)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Anche Bernardeschi e Mandzukic per dirne 2 a caso ce la uccellano continuamente



si, però vatti a vedere che terzini abbiamo con Musacchio e Reina.

ad avere dei terzini decenti e non dei cessi a pedali.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Conti, Cutrone e Castagnello daje


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Aprile 2019)

Sti cani, manco si stessero giocando lo scudetto


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Aprile 2019)

Come al solito Bakayoko tiene in piedi tutto il centrocampo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Aprile 2019)

Ovviamente la perderemo e si sentiranno le solite frasi che dobbiamo ripartire da questa prestazione o menate simili


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Entra Castlellitto


----------



## Wildbone (6 Aprile 2019)

Musacchio lo deve togliere, altrimenti finiamo in 10 al 90%.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Non ci sara' alcun pareggio, o la vinciamo o la perdiamo


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Aprile 2019)

Se questo è giallo...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahah ma che ammonizione é?


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Ahahahahahahha ha ammonito chalanoglu su un gamba tesa di Bernardeschi


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Boh qua siamo peggio di calciopoli. Robe assurde.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

Telecronisti DAZN Germania nuovamente increduli davanti al fallo e al ammonizione di Calhanoglu.

"Non c'era niente! Ma cosa fa?"


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

decisione allucinante...tanto per stare in tema...arbitro acquistato anche questa volta...

E COMUNQUE LA METTE SAMU


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Secondo me da un'altro rigore a loro


----------



## Wildbone (6 Aprile 2019)

Questo giallo è più scandaloso della "svista" sul rigore.
Chissà quando gli arbitri verranno giudicati per le loro scelte e dovranno rendere conto pubblicamente delle stesse.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Var rigore!

PEr uno giusto non dato potrebbero darcene uno generoso, ma figurati!


----------



## Igniorante (6 Aprile 2019)

Poi i ladri di lamentano se in Europa gli arbitri non gli leccano l'ano


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

Mamma mia che rischio


----------



## claudiop77 (6 Aprile 2019)

Sto seguendo la partita su questo forum, nonostante sia abbonato... dopo la Supercoppa ho chiuso con Milan-Juventus. Leggendo i commenti credo di aver fatto bene.
Sicuramente la perdiamo, poi qualche nostro verrà cacciato e salterà la Lazio.
Ha senso seguire?

Sono arrabbiato per i punti buttati nelle partite precedenti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

Anche questo é un rigore che si poteva dare


----------



## kYMERA (6 Aprile 2019)

Leonardo scuote la testa. Si rende conto che contro la Juventus non ti fischiano nulla.


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

Il braccio comunque glielo tira la melma


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Poi i ladri di lamentano se in Europa gli arbitri non gli leccano l'ano



Anche in Europa si stanno attrezzando, vedi mancata squalifica di Ronaldo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo mollato, stiamo "giocando" per il pareggio !


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Aprile 2019)

Sti figli di *******!!!!! Scandaloso!!!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma facciamo uno scambio Donnarumma - Kean!


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

Comunque abbiamo un ad che non parla un h di italiano, Marotta dopo il rigore contro la fiorentina fece fiamme. Noi invece abbiamo un pupazzo, vediamo se Leonardo va a fare un pò di chiasso a fine partita.


----------



## diavolo (6 Aprile 2019)

Non ci fischia un fallo quell'asino.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Aprile 2019)

E fischialo un fallo ogni tanto


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

Che bestia Bakayoko


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Aprile 2019)

Trattenuta netta su castillejo, ma ovviamente...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Sta facendo tutto Bakemono


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Madonna santa sto turco


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Aprile 2019)

Il mago delle punizioni.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Bakayoko altra categoria.


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Le batteva meglio Menez


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Aprile 2019)

Scandaloso!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

Calabria...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Aprile 2019)

Che cesso schifoso calabria


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

E quando segna questo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Che Mago, Che Balistica


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2019)

2-1 gobbi


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Aprile 2019)

Troppi errori.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Aprile 2019)

Partita rubata. Come al solito.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Ovviamente, il figlio di Balotelli

Grande Calabria, sarà il 15esimo gol causato quest'anno


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Errore di calabria


----------



## Hellscream (6 Aprile 2019)

Aldilà dei furti clamorosi, siamo seri. Questa squadra la CL non la merita.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2019)

Grazie Calabria


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

Non abbiamo vinto manco in questa occasione. Due gol subiti per due cessi in campo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Aprile 2019)

Sti figli di *******. Carcerati di *****!!!!


----------



## Boomer (6 Aprile 2019)

Speriamo di perderle tutte. Almeno siamo sicuro che rattuso non ci sia più.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Che ******** pezzi di *****


----------



## kYMERA (6 Aprile 2019)

Eccolo la. Matematico


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

Te pareva.

Comunque altra partita con morte del calcio. Dai spendo, spero che la societa si faccia sentire ma non ho aclun dubbio che comunque non ci sara alcuna dichiarazione


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Come sempre.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Finita.

Grande Calabria, eh ma Conti non sa difendere. Ma andate a fare in culo.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Aprile 2019)

E la novità quale sarebbe?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Via le zavorre dal milan


----------



## leviatano (6 Aprile 2019)

ecco che dopo Caldara e Romagnoli, il resto della difesa è un cesso.


----------



## Wildbone (6 Aprile 2019)

Poi sento dire "Conti non sa difendere, fa errori, meglio Calabria". 
Calabria manco sa fare i cross, santo cielo.


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

Calabria è forte cit.


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Aprile 2019)

Taaac


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Aprile 2019)

Dove vogliamo andare con giocatorini come Calabria?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Eccola la fantomatica "crescita di Calabria". Un altro cesso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Aprile 2019)

Per fortuna non la sto vedendo, mi è bastato vedere il rigore non dato su youtube per incazzarmi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (6 Aprile 2019)

Sto cane di Mandzukic quando esplode


----------



## leviatano (6 Aprile 2019)

Calabria riesce pure far rimpiangere De Scempio.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Dove vogliamo andare con giocatorini come Calabria?



Eeeeh ma "siamo ggggiovani, dobbiamo crescerehhh!"


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Aprile 2019)

Si continua a criticare Gattuso (giustamente) ma la rosa è scarsa.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Aprile 2019)

Figli di *******!!!


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma avete visto che ha fatto Mandzukic?


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Aprile 2019)

Il karma berlusconiano si continua a manifestare nella sua putrida essenza.
La presenza in panchina di un lecchino doc del nano, la beffa quotidiana.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eccola la fantomatica "crescita di Calabria". Un altro cesso.



Sa difendere cit


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Io manderei Kessie a spaccare le tibie a Pjanic, Mandzukic e quella scimmia


----------



## Milo (6 Aprile 2019)

Rigore clamoroso negato e gol regalato. 

Tutto regolare.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Aprile 2019)

Almeno Gattuso verrà cacciato, guardiamo il lato positivo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Aprile 2019)

Che Mago, Che Balistica, Semplicemente Caganoglu


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso se ne andrà comunque Champions o meno.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Almeno Gattuso verrà cacciato, guardiamo il lato positivo



A giungo FORSE.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

Non puo mettere un Mauri col compito di spaccare la caviglia a Mandzukic o Pjanic?


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Aprile 2019)

Giocare contro la juve è sempre così, passa la voglia di vedere le partite.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Almeno Gattuso verrà cacciato, guardiamo il lato positivo



Non penso proprio e non è scontato nemmeno in estate!

Ma il problema principale è che non vengono cacciati sti schifosi ******** e i loro arbitri


----------



## Milo (6 Aprile 2019)

Spedire Musacchio sulla luna, grazie


----------



## R41D3N (6 Aprile 2019)

Ho fatto bene a non vederlo il secondo tempo, lo sapevo che finiva così...era tutto troppo chiaro


----------



## Zenos (6 Aprile 2019)

Nessuno dire una parola su questo arbitro scandaloso.


----------



## Aron (6 Aprile 2019)

Leonardo c'aveva visto giusto su Kean.


----------



## Milo (6 Aprile 2019)

Che zingaro mandzukic


----------



## Wildbone (6 Aprile 2019)

Cose da fare in estate:
- Cacciare Gattuso
- Riscattare Bakayoko
- Vendere Kessie, Calabria, Chalanoglu, Rodriguez, Biglia.
- Comprare due mezzali, due ali e due terzini


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Sto seguendo la partita su questo forum, nonostante sia abbonato... dopo la Supercoppa ho chiuso con Milan-Juventus. Leggendo i commenti credo di aver fatto bene.
> Sicuramente la perdiamo, poi qualche nostro verrà cacciato e salterà la Lazio.
> Ha senso seguire?
> 
> Sono arrabbiato per i punti buttati nelle partite precedenti.



io sono 13anni che non guardo questi schifosi ladri mafiosi. mi fanno vomitare. non si dovrebbe più andare allostadio ne guardare la juve in tv


----------



## diavolo (6 Aprile 2019)

Me che palla da quell asino di Kessie


----------



## Beppe85 (6 Aprile 2019)

Ennesima partita che giochiamo 12 vs 11... senza parole


----------



## Aron (6 Aprile 2019)

non mi aspettavo nulla da questa partita, ed è meglio così, perché per come è maturata avrei provato una delusione enorme.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Aprile 2019)

Il solito scandalo contro questi mafiosi..

Reina 6
Calabria 4
Musacchio 5
Romagnoli 5
RR 4
Bakayoko 7
Kessiè 7
Calhanoglu 5
Suso 5
Borini 6
Piatek 6


----------



## R41D3N (6 Aprile 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Cose da fare in estate:
> - Cacciare Gattuso
> - Riscattare Bakayoko
> - Vendere Kessie, Calabria, Chalanoglu, Rodriguez, Biglia.
> - Comprare due mezzali, due ali e due terzini



Non faremo un beata minkia se non andiamo in CL e di questo passo non ci andiamo!


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Aprile 2019)

Siamo degli idioti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

********, che brutti ********. Puoi solo augurarli ogni male possibile. SPortivamente ed oltre. Che crepino tutti


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

1 punto in 4 partite , zero alibi !!!


----------



## mark (6 Aprile 2019)

Non se ne può più, ladri di *****!! Se non ci facciamo sentire ci meritiamo questa buffonata qua ogni volta! Questo non è sport
Che schifo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma che passaggio era quello di Kessie per Castillejo? Ma che bidoni ha preso Mirabelli!?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Partita rubata.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Aprile 2019)

Nulla da fare, anche quest'anno abbiamo sempre perso contro di questi.


----------



## Milo (6 Aprile 2019)

Partita persa per i singoli (scarsi) più aiuto dell’arbitro.

Purtroppo mi tocca tifare Inter.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Aprile 2019)

Figli di ******* figli di *******. Carcerati di *****


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Aprile 2019)

solito schifo del calcio italiano, amen


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Aprile 2019)

Credo sia doveroso dopo un match così e la ladrata in supercoppa che qualcuno vada davanti ai microfoni a dire che non possiamo fare i complimenti agli avversari se questi continuano a batterci rubando le partite


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (6 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso stringe la mano a Fabbri... non ho parole


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Oggi si è visto un po' di pressing alto, certo che avere due imbecilli come Musacchio e Calabria non aiuta.

Poi aggiungiamoci gli arbitri ed ecco che la partita è andata.

Niente, per battere questa mafia bisognerà fare una super squadra. Solo così puoi sperare di bettere i loro 12 uomini.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

devono morire tutti. deve esplodere il loro stadio


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Aprile 2019)

﻿ Musacchio﻿ folle, poi secondo gol come sempre su retropassaggio sbagliato, bah﻿


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2019)

meno male che c'era l'udinese in mezzo senno dopo le 5 vittorie si rischiavano seriamente le 5 sconfitte consecutive...


----------



## Aron (6 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> 1 punto in 4 partite , zero alibi !!!



Con la Lazio saranno probabilmente cinque. 
Ma il problema non è aver perso contro la Juve, quanto i punti persi contro Inter, Sampdoria e Udinese.


----------



## Heaven (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma porca la p...


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Aprile 2019)

E io che butto via ancora i pomeriggi per vedere questi scempi!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> devono morire tutti. deve esplodere il loro stadio



Concordo. Meritano il peggio


----------



## Dany20 (6 Aprile 2019)

Mandzukic spero che ti si rompa il crociato.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Aprile 2019)

In un modo o nell'altro finisce sempre così contro questi ladroni. Ma quando finirà...quando?


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Aprile 2019)

Lo sapevo che non avrei dovuto guardarla, è solo colpa mia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per fortuna non la sto vedendo, mi è bastato vedere il rigore non dato su youtube per incazzarmi



sto sbarellando, e non l'ho guardata neanche io per incavolarmi di meno


----------



## Victorss (6 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Partita rubata.



Perché qualcuno aveva dubbi? Io non volevo nemmeno guardarla la partita contro questi mafiosi ma commetto sempre il solito errore. Sempre santo Dio.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (6 Aprile 2019)

LA GIUVE è il cancro del calcio. Che ti vuoi aspettare di una società che festeggia una Coppa Europa dopo l'Heysel. Una società schifosa!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Aprile 2019)

Mi ripeterò fino all nausea. Chi tifa per questi ladri in Champions è solo un pazzo o non ha mi visto il calcio italiano. Auguro ogni male sportivo alla Juventus. Società mafiosa. Detto questo il livello di alcuni nostri giocatori rasenta il ridicolo. E Suso onestamente non l'avrei tolto, piuttosto borini che nel finire era diventato una zavorra. Musacchio non può essere il titolare, giocatore mediocre.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Aprile 2019)

Ovviamente la sconfitta l'avevamo già preventivata tutti, ma per come è venuta da comunque fastidio.
E domani ci tocca tifare Inter


----------



## chicagousait (6 Aprile 2019)

Avranno anche ladrato ma non era questa la partita che dovevamo vincere.


----------



## Kaw (6 Aprile 2019)

Io allo stadium non andrei più, è davvero frustrante al di là dell'arbitraggio, qualunque cosa facciamo perdiamo, e nel caso i gol glieli regaliamo anche noi.

Ma sono i 5 punti persi nelle due precedenti che pesano, non questi...
Qui si metteva pure in conto la sconfitta, ora dobbiamo assolutamente battere la Lazio, sennò siamo fuori definitivamente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> ********, che brutti ********. Puoi solo augurarli ogni male possibile. SPortivamente ed oltre. Che crepino tutti



Il rigore negato è solo la conferma che sono la vergogna del calcio italiano, però poi l'abbiamo buttata noi
Musacchio intervento senza senso
Calabria che manda in porta la Juve sul solito passaggio all'indietro


----------



## Konrad (6 Aprile 2019)

Il rigore c'era e non ci piove...ma la differenza vera l'hanno fatta due idiozie di Musacchio e Calabria. Stasera non si è giocato male...alla fine, ciabatte o non ciabatte, la loro formazione di stasera era comunque superiore alla nostra.

Il GAP si supera solo cacciando i mediocri, cacciando la grana e comprando gente che ha classe e voglia, come Paquetà, Piatek e Bakayoko.

P.S.: Inutile girarci intorno, la zona CL non dipende da noi. Dipende da chi fa meno punti da qui a fine stagione.
E comunque 4 partite 1 punto in un momento fondamentale, stasera ogni società avrebbe cacciato l'allenatore...colpevole o meno


----------



## malos (6 Aprile 2019)

Sapendo come andava a finire non l'ho neanche guardata e a giudicare dai commenti ho fatto bene.


----------



## Fiume.croazia (6 Aprile 2019)

Un altra partita che vi hanno rubato i ladri, pero per magia già da domani i gobbacci si faranno risentire si questo forum e molti di voi continueranno ad odiare i cugini.
Comunque complimenti avete giocato bene, purtroppo contro l arbitro non si può.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Con la Lazio saranno probabilmente cinque.
> Ma il problema non è aver perso contro la Juve, quanto i punti persi contro Inter, Sampdoria e Udinese.



Esatto, non mi soffermo troppo sulla sconfitta (causata in parte dall'arbitro ) ma su i tanti punti persi in precedenza,


----------



## Route66 (6 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo partecipato al farsa-reality con un finale già scritto.
Doveva segnare quello e quello ha segnato.
Perso per errori nostri come nelle ultime 4 partite.... Musacchio ora se ne stia in panchina e Conti in campo anche con il catetere.


----------



## Ecthelion (6 Aprile 2019)

Se la Juventus giocasse nella Guerra dei mondi per salvare la Terra, tiferei per i Tripodi.


----------



## Fiume.croazia (6 Aprile 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo partecipato al farsa-reality con un finale già scritto.
> Doveva segnare quello e quello ha segnato.
> Perso per errori nostri come nelle ultime 4 partite.... Musacchio ora se ne stia in panchina e Conti in campo anche con il catetere.



Avete perso perché l arbitraggio e stato scandaloso, altro che per demeriti vostri


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Aprile 2019)

Grave non aver portato a casa almeno un punto stasera. Inconcepibile aver regalato 2 gol. Assurdo.


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Aprile 2019)

Soliti furti dei gobbi... Ma anche soliti errori individuali nostri. 

Non c'è verso ragazzi. Siamo una squadra che a certi livelli fa vedere tutti i propri limiti.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Aprile 2019)

100% Leonardo farà fuoco e fiamme tra qualche minuto in tv
L'abbiamo persa per episodi ed errori singoli di Musacchio e Calabria. Peccato, perché la prestazione e l'atteggiamento sono stati buoni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

tutti i milanisti che fanno i complimenti alla juve o comunque non li insultano sono degli ebeti


----------



## andreima (6 Aprile 2019)

Partita già scritta in un campionato che ha perso ogni stimolo,gattuso non so cosa aspetti a nascondersi


----------



## folletto (6 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo giocato bene ma se regali due gol a questi vermi è difficile fare punti a casa dei ladri. Il rigore non dato (anche se forse ininfluente) in tempi di VAR fa venire voglia di lasciar perdere.


----------



## mandraghe (6 Aprile 2019)

Per cortesia, quando arriveranno i gobbi schifosi che nessuno interagisca con quei pezzenti. Rubano e vengono qua a farci pure la morale.


----------



## markjordan (6 Aprile 2019)

dopo il rigore volevo spegnere
purtroppo il gol di piatek mi ha fatto continuare

sono il male assoluto

mandu... era da rigore (forse 2 ) e 6 giornate fuori , bravo arbitro

commentare i nostri errori non ha senso , anche loro ne hanno fatti ma non ho visto ne rigori ne rossi


----------



## Victorss (6 Aprile 2019)

Perché devo sempre farmi del male e guardare questo grande fratello del calcio??? PERCHÉ???


----------



## EmmePi (6 Aprile 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ennesima partita che giochiamo *12 vs 11*... senza parole



Ti correggo 12 contro 10.

E' tutto l'anno che giochiamo in 10.


----------



## Route66 (6 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il rigore negato è solo la conferma che sono la vergogna del calcio italiano, però poi l'abbiamo buttata noi
> Musacchio intervento senza senso
> Calabria che manda in porta la Juve sul solito passaggio all'indietro



Veramente il passaggio l'ha fatto in avanti ma da idiota totale....era meglio se avesse passato in dietro


----------



## shevchampions (6 Aprile 2019)

Ragazzi scusate, ma il calcio in area di Mandzukic a Romagnoli a gioco attivo?!


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Aprile 2019)

Calabria è un giocatore che può starci in rosa, ma non per fare il titolare.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Aprile 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate, ma il calcio in area di Mandzukic a Romagnoli a gioco attivo?!



Si l'hanno detto! Era rigore e rosso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Aprile 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate, ma il calcio in area di Mandzukic a Romagnoli a gioco attivo?!




Stranamente sara scappato al arbitraggio totalmente neutrale d'oggi.

Il calcio Italiano puo solo ripartire da un evento tipo Superga con a bordo tutti dirigenti Juventini o un indagine piu grande d'ogni indagine mai vista.


----------



## Kaw (6 Aprile 2019)

Purtroppo abbiamo in rosa dei giocatorini, e quando bisogna fare la differenza la fanno sempre, in negativo.
Non ci vuole una scienza, bisogna prendere grandi giocatori, se fai un rigore come quello di Musacchio e un passaggio come quello di Calabria è ovvio che perdi, fermo restando che a noi la sfiga ci piscia in testa tutte le volte.


----------



## Pitermilanista (6 Aprile 2019)

Assurdo perdere oggi, indipendentemente dal rigore non dato.
Questa squadra ha la sconfitta dentro, gli errori derivano da quello. Solo un tecnico alla Conte o Mourinho che cambi completamente il livello di autostima dello spogliatoio potrebbe cambiare le cose in un futuro prossimo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate, ma il calcio in area di Mandzukic a Romagnoli a gioco attivo?!



Si, ovviamente per il var andava bene essendo la juve


----------



## Route66 (6 Aprile 2019)

Fiume.croazia ha scritto:


> Avete perso perché l arbitraggio e stato scandaloso, altro che per demeriti vostri



Un arbitraggio simile è la normalità purtroppo...non ci facciamo più caso e non ci possiamo fare più nulla ormai.
Le pagheranno tutte!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2019)

Inutile presentarsi in questo stadio. Non e' piu' sport, e' politica. Mi fa schifo.

Non mi va neanche parlare dei nostri soliti limiti o errori, diventa quasi superfluo.

Auguro il peggio a Mandzukic.


----------



## markjordan (6 Aprile 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate, ma il calcio in area di Mandzukic a Romagnoli a gioco attivo?!


rigore e rosso , la var ?


----------



## Victorss (6 Aprile 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Un arbitraggio simile è la normalità purtroppo...non ci facciamo più caso e non ci possiamo fare più nulla ormai.
> Le pagheranno tutte!!!



Purtroppo non siamo in un cartone animato dove alla fine i cattivi e i disonesti vengono puniti. La cosa che fa vomitare è proprio che non pagheranno per le loro malefatte, non pagheranno mai più.


----------



## EmmePi (6 Aprile 2019)

ma sono il solo ad aver visto s'impala aggiustarsi la palla con la spalla nell'episodio del rigore?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Inutile presentarsi in questo stadio. Non e' piu' sport, e' politica. Mi fa schifo.
> 
> Non mi va neanche parlare dei nostri soliti limiti o errori, diventa quasi superfluo.
> 
> Auguro il peggio a Mandzukic.




Grazie a Dio non siamo juventini.


----------



## EmmePi (6 Aprile 2019)

Per questo io spero solo in una Superlega, il campionato italiano si fottesse...


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma che passaggio era quello di Kessie per Castillejo? Ma che bidoni ha preso Mirabelli!?



Perfetto. Da qui si capisce anche perché non meritiamo la champions. Errori stupidi e ignoranti. Sempre i soliti errori senza logica. 

Ma io sono veramente stufo di vedere questi cessi. Ogni santa partita, che in realtà dovrebbe essere uno svago, diventa una tortura.


----------



## folletto (6 Aprile 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate, ma il calcio in area di Mandzukic a Romagnoli a gioco attivo?!



Me lo sono perso, chissà se lo faranno vedere stasera.....


----------



## R41D3N (6 Aprile 2019)

Comunque sembra che abbiamo un conto aperto con la Figc...a me pare che ci sia un disegno per tenerci fuori dalla CL. Non è possibile altrimenti giustificare l'infinità di "errori" che ci stanno penalizzando con una sistematicità chirurgica. Eccheccazz!!! Due rigori a favore in un campionato intero...ultimi in questa classifica. Ce ne mancano almeno 5/6 chiarissimi...fate i conti di quanto punti ci sono costati


----------



## markjordan (6 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Assurdo perdere oggi, indipendentemente dal rigore non dato.
> Questa squadra ha la sconfitta dentro, gli errori derivano da quello. Solo un tecnico alla Conte o Mourinho che cambi completamente il livello di autostima dello spogliatoio potrebbe cambiare le cose in un futuro prossimo.


anche loro fanno errori vedi gol di piatek altre azioni e 2 rigori netti 
inutile commentare come fosse sport


----------



## odasensei (6 Aprile 2019)

Spero che ne cambino il più possibile in Estate 
Arbitraggio vergognoso ma non è una novità


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Aprile 2019)

Ho perso la partita, contento che ha segnato Piatek e che Bakayoko ha giocato davanti alla difesa.
Il fallo di mano, ormai non ha senso nemmeno a commentare


----------



## rot-schwarz (6 Aprile 2019)

La partita l'ho vista al lavoro, che dire sconfitta immeritata, rigore non dato e' un scandalo, l'arbitro non puo' piu' arbitrate. mandzukic era da rosso calcio a romagnoli.
I migliori dei nostri baka e piantek, calabria non e' da milan come si puo fare un passaggio cosi' tra tre giocatori avversari. Musacchio fallo stupido.
Se giochiamo come abbiamo giocato oggi allora in champions ci andremo.


----------



## fra29 (6 Aprile 2019)

Gli si ritorcerà contro tutto.
Come sempre.
Il dio del calcio li odia e sarà di nuovo dolorosissimo


----------



## RickyB83 (6 Aprile 2019)

Sull 1 a 0 volevo puntare 100 sull uno.. Me lo sentivo.. per fortuna non mi ha preso la carta di credito.. Sono incazz nero.. Sti ladri...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Aprile 2019)

Partita da annullare e ripetere : errore tecnico.
Nemmeno mi va di parlare di calcio oggi, tutto è superfluo, tutto è secondario.
I rigori erano due : quello di sandro e quello di manzotin.
Il rigore per la juve invece ridicolo.


----------



## andreima (6 Aprile 2019)

Non vi siete accorti che giocavano in 5 e gli altri erano in ciabatte? Noi siamo proprio scarsi questa e la verità


----------



## Aron (6 Aprile 2019)

non so se sia meglio sperare che l'Ajax li buttti fuori ora o se vederli perdere l'ennesima finale


----------



## Casnop (6 Aprile 2019)

E poi ironizziamo su Scaroni che parla di privilegiare la CL alla serie A. Dovremmo elogiarlo per il buon senso, invece. Troviamo il modo, in questo o nel prossimo anno, di costruirci una buona posizione in Europa, le cui competizioni consentono ancora un minimo di fair play sportivo, e lasciamo la Juventus in questo oceano di sassuolismo casereccio. In fondo, è quello che vogliono, ed è quello che meritano. Il nostro destino è altrove, da sempre.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Aprile 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Non vi siete accorti che giocavano in 5 e gli altri erano in ciabatte? Noi siamo proprio scarsi questa e la verità



E quindi siccome giocano in ciabatte devono lo stesso vincere in questo modo?


----------



## showtaarabt (6 Aprile 2019)

No comment dal canto mio non guarderò più una partita contro la Juventus


----------



## Casnop (6 Aprile 2019)

Arbitro inadeguato, che ha condizionato con i suoi errori il risultato della partita. Leonardo ha appena aperto bocca, e sta sputando fuoco. Ben fatto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Non vi siete accorti che giocavano in 5 e gli altri erano in ciabatte? Noi siamo proprio scarsi questa e la verità



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> No comment dal canto mio non guarderò più una partita contro la Juventus



è tardi, è sempre tardi. tutte le volte sento gli isterismi e tutte le volte ci si ricasca.
il loro sistema fa levasulle nostre debolezze


----------



## Blu71 (6 Aprile 2019)

markjordan ha scritto:


> anche loro fanno errori vedi gol di piatek altre azioni e 2 rigori netti
> inutile commentare come fosse sport



...infatti la Juventus non è una squadra sportiva ma una associazione a delinquere.


----------



## malos (6 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il commento più stupido che abbia letto in 4 mesi



Ahahahahah l'hai posata piano...


----------



## andreima (6 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## fra29 (6 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Si l'hanno detto! Era rigore e rosso.



Il var per ste cose si usa solo per convertire i gialli in rossi (vedi Kessie). 
Maledetti.
Mo stanno facendo odiare il calcio


----------



## malos (6 Aprile 2019)

In ogni caso tanti nostri giocatori hanno la personalità di un'ameba. Hanno la sconfitta nel sangue, bisogna cambiare registro anzi cambiare certi giocatori che ormai sono in loop continuo. E soprattutto prendere un tecnico che gli inculchi la mentalità vincente. Gattuso gli ha trasmesso la sua paura ormai è palese.


----------



## fra29 (6 Aprile 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non siamo in un cartone animato dove alla fine i cattivi e i disonesti vengono puniti. La cosa che fa vomitare è proprio che non pagheranno per le loro malefatte, non pagheranno mai più.



Il dio del calcio li punirà.
E sarà sotto vesti catalane, Pep e Leo che sia..


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2019)

Bravini noi. Peccato aver perso, di nuovo.

La Juve giocava abbastanza in ciabatte, noi abbiamo dato tutto.. spiace.

Comunque, il rigore non dato, è un qualcosa di incredibile (anche se non dovremmo piu' stupirci)

Il rigore su Dybala, purtroppo Musacchio si è fatto infinocchiare, quell' altro gli ha nettamente tagliato la strada,si vede benissimo dal replay, l' ha cercato e la trovato, il nostro difensore poco furbo.. quell' altro gobbo invece il solito faccia di c...

Ma credo che per regolamento fosse rigore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

malos ha scritto:


> In ogni caso tanti nostri giocatori hanno la personalità di un'ameba. Hanno la sconfitta nel sangue, bisogna cambiare registro anzi cambiare certi giocatori che ormai sono in loop continuo. E soprattutto prendere un tecnico che gli inculchi la mentalità vincente. Gattuso gli ha trasmesso la sua paura ormai è palese.



finchè giochi con calabria e musacchio, eh si che di tempo per inserire caldara e conti ne ha avuto.... zapata poiè 3 spanne sopra ad entrambi


----------



## Manue (6 Aprile 2019)

Inizia a stancare il commento “la Juve ha giocato in ciabatte” ogni post partita di Milan Juve o Juve Milan che sia...penso seriamente che chi pensa queste cose non abbia mai giocato a calcio. 
Subentrano agonismo, voglia di vincere, orgoglio....

Oggi il Milan ha giocato come avrebbe dovuto giocare il derby, e tante altre partite... lo stimolo probabilmente era la consapevolezza che con la Juventus perdi, quindi non avevano, appunto, nulla da perdere. 

Vorrei questo approccio sempre e vorrei Baka sempre lì, con Biglia a tifarlo dalla panchina


----------



## Victorss (6 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Inizia a stancare il commento “la Juve ha giocato in ciabatte” ogni post partita di Milan Juve o Juve Milan che sia...penso seriamente che chi pensa queste cose non abbia mai giocato a calcio.
> Subentrano agonismo, voglia di vincere, orgoglio....
> 
> Oggi il Milan ha giocato come avrebbe dovuto giocare il derby, e tante altre partite... lo stimolo probabilmente era la consapevolezza che con la Juventus perdi, quindi non avevano, appunto, nulla da perdere.
> ...



Infatti Mandzukic e compagni a giudicare dal comportamento sembravano proprio in ciabatte sisì.
Dopo uno schifo del genere tocca anche leggere certe cose da tifosi milanisti. Roba da cavarsi gli occhi e buttarli bel cesso.


----------



## andreima (6 Aprile 2019)

Forse è proprio perché ho giocato 30 anni che vedo che noi provavano a fare quello che hanno fatto loro durante la partita ma non ci siamo riusciti tranne una volta loro hanno allungato il passo due volte e ci hanno distrutto,voi che avete giocato tanto dovreste accorgervi che ci lasciavano spazi da oratorio e non siamo r riuscito a tirare come s io deve..io ho visto i limiti questa sera non la grande prestazione ..


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Inizia a stancare il commento “la Juve ha giocato in ciabatte” ogni post partita di Milan Juve o Juve Milan che sia...penso seriamente che chi pensa queste cose non abbia mai giocato a calcio.
> Subentrano agonismo, voglia di vincere, orgoglio....
> 
> Oggi il Milan ha giocato come avrebbe dovuto giocare il derby, e tante altre partite... lo stimolo probabilmente era la consapevolezza che con la Juventus perdi, quindi non avevano, appunto, nulla da perdere.
> ...



Capisco cosa intendi, anche a me generalmente queste cose danno fastidio.

Ma sono entrati con modulo e giocatori posizionati alla cavolo, senza alcuni titolari, e bada bene, non lo dico per togliere meriti al Milan.

Ma è evidente che noi abbiamo dato tutto (voglio sperare) mentre loro hanno iniziato a giocare solo quando era evidente che non eravamo una vittima sacrificale.

Sono comunque "contento" della prova, anche se è triste dirlo dopo una sconfitta. Sarebbe stato bello e possibile portare a casa anche i 3 punti.. peccato, peccato davvero.


----------



## Andris (6 Aprile 2019)

questa prestazione e questa sconfitta in quello stadio danno l'idea dell'impresa fatta dal Napoli di Sarri la scorsa stagione,vincere 1-0 lo scontro diretto per lo scudetto lì è stata un'impresa eccezionale.
chissà quando ricapiterà in serie a,perchè in champions ne hanno già fatte di figuracce a iosa negli anni.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> finchè giochi con calabria e musacchio, eh si che di tempo per inserire caldara e conti ne ha avuto.... zapata poiè 3 spanne sopra ad entrambi



Hanno fatto 2 errori dai, stavano facendo una buona partita entrambi.

Non mi accanirei troppo, sono stati subito puniti. Non ci andrei troppo pesante.

Peccato che offensivamente siamo davvero sterili, l' unico modo che avevamo per vincere questa partita era di fare il secondo gol, e potevamo farlo, abbiamo fatto 30 ma come spesso non 31. Sono molto rammaricato.


----------



## andreima (6 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Capisco cosa intendi, anche a me generalmente queste cose danno fastidio.
> 
> Ma sono entrati con modulo e giocatori posizionati alla cavolo, senza alcuni titolari, e bada bene, non lo dico per togliere meriti al Milan.
> 
> ...



Infatti,si sono messo le scarpe e ci hanno asfaltato,comunque non è questa la partita da vincere e quella dopo


----------



## mil77 (6 Aprile 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ti correggo 12 contro 10.
> 
> E' tutto l'anno che giochiamo in 10.



E chi sarebbe quello del Milan che non ha giocato?


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto 2 errori dai, stavano facendo una buona partita entrambi.
> 
> Non mi accanirei troppo, sono stati subito puniti. Non ci andrei troppo pesante.
> 
> Peccato che offensivamente siamo davvero sterili, l' unico modo che avevamo per vincere questa partita era di fare il secondo gol, e potevamo farlo, abbiamo fatto 30 ma come spesso non 31. Sono molto rammaricato.



no ma non è mica solo oggi, calabria non ha proprio il livello... musacchio è unpo' meglio ma per dire zapata è supoeriore. caldara sta marcendo in panchina...

robe da matti


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> finchè giochi con calabria e musacchio, eh si che di tempo per inserire caldara e conti ne ha avuto.... zapata poiè 3 spanne sopra ad entrambi



ma dai, musacchio ha salvato un gol fatto su betancur, riporta tutta gli episodi non solo quelli che ti fanno comodo per denigrare i nostri. Diciamo come stanno le cose, non fosse stato quell'episodio l'arbitro avrebbe trovato un altro modo per far vincere la juve, basta guardare l'ammonizione assurda sul turco, il rigore non dato sempre sul cross del turco e la trattenuta palese in area su casti.


----------



## andreima (6 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma dai, musacchio ha salvato un gol fatto su betancur, riporta tutta gli episodi non solo quelli che ti fanno comodo per denigrare i nostri. Diciamo come stanno le cose, non fosse stato quell'episodio l'arbitro avrebbe trovato un altro modo per far vincere la juve, basta guardare l'ammonizione assurda sul turco, il rigore non dato sempre sul cross del turco e la trattenuta palese in area su casti.



parlo in generale, la partita di oggi non l'ho neanche vista. sono 2 che han fatto una marea di errori quest'anno


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no ma non è mica solo oggi, calabria non ha proprio il livello... musacchio è unpo' meglio ma per dire zapata è supoeriore. caldara sta marcendo in panchina...
> 
> robe da matti



E' sempre quella, il solito discorso: parliamo di GRANDE MILAN o del Milan di oggi?

Se tornassimo indietro di qualche anno, ti direi pure io che Calabria e Musacchio non sono abbastanza, ma ad oggi?

Calabria è un bambinello ancora, ed è molto meglio di tanti.. sai anche tu che i terzini non sono facilmente reperibili.

Musacchio fa quasi sempre il suo, senza esagerare, fa un lavoro medio/buono.

Ma aimè, questa è la nostra situazione, non è facile fare una grande squadra


----------



## andreima (6 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' sempre quella, il solito discorso: parliamo di GRANDE MILAN o del Milan di oggi?
> 
> Se tornassimo indietro di qualche anno, ti direi pure io che Calabria e Musacchio non sono abbastanza, ma ad oggi?
> 
> ...



guarda io giocherei con zapata e musacchio terzino... calabria proprio non ce la fa. e non te lo dico per la partita di oggi ma in generale.

ha avuto un buon periodo, mi sono sforzato a farmelo piacere, ma no.... cosa ha calabria? corsa e basta. non è veloce, ne tecnico, ne fisico. zero colpo di testa. vale de sciglio


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda io giocherei con zapata e musacchio terzino... calabria proprio non ce la fa. e non te lo dico per la partita di oggi ma in generale.
> 
> ha avuto un buon periodo, mi sono sforzato a farmelo piacere, ma no.... cosa ha calabria? corsa e basta. non è veloce, ne tecnico, ne fisico. zero colpo di testa. vale de sciglio



Non eccelle in nulla, ma è abbastanza completo considerando l' età. 

Comunque, la nostra situazione attuale non dipende certo da Calabria, inutile parlarne per ore 

Lo dirà il tempo se diventerà un buonissimo terzino o resterà normalissimo, non lo saprà nemmeno lui ancora.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Aprile 2019)

Musacchio fa sempre come minimo un errore a partita. È un giocatore mediocre, che mi auguro l'anno prossimo o venga ceduto oppure in panchina per far spazio a qualcuno di più forte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non eccelle in nulla, ma è abbastanza completo considerando l' età.
> 
> Comunque, la nostra situazione attuale non dipende certo da Calabria, inutile parlarne per ore
> 
> Lo dirà il tempo se diventerà un buonissimo terzino o resterà normalissimo, non lo saprà nemmeno lui ancora.



non è colpa solo sua la situazione attuale ovvio. ma vedrai che questo fa la fine di paloschi, de sciglio e locatelli. e forse anche cutrone...mi dispiace perchè mi sta simpatico


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Musacchio fa sempre come minimo un errore a partita. È un giocatore mediocre, che mi auguro l'anno prossimo o venga ceduto oppure in panchina per far spazio a qualcuno di più forte.



Beh, un difensore da 0 errori a partita, l'è un gran campiun.

Magari trovarne uno, speriamo.


----------



## andreima (6 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Aprile 2019)

[MENTION=2428]andreima[/MENTION] e [MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION] 

Adesso la finite qui, grazie.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Aprile 2019)

Fortuna che sul forum c'è il comando per ignorare certi utenti.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh, un difensore da 0 errori a partita, l'è un gran campiun.
> 
> Magari trovarne uno, speriamo.



Eh ma è fondamentale, anche perché Romagnoli onestamente non mi da tutta questa sicurezza, soprattutto nell'uno contro uno. Serve un difensore forte, veloce e marcatore.


----------



## James Watson (6 Aprile 2019)

Chalanoglu comunque deve giocare lì in mezzo come ha fatto oggi. Basta sulla fascia.


----------



## Jino (6 Aprile 2019)

Errore di MUsacchio o bravura di Dybala?

Io propendo per la seconda, Dybala da li cosa poteva fare? Tirare in porta! Musacchio cosa poteva fare? Andare a contrastare il tiro in scivolata... Dybala cosa ha fatto? Furbo com'è ha messo la gamba nella traiettoria della scivolata...perchè se avesse calciato in porta l'avrebbe tirata addosso a Musacchio...

Cosa per dire che non è stato bravo e scaltro a fare Piatek contro Rugani....

Poi ovviamente capita che Piatek come sabato scorso sia bravo a farlo e l'arbitro non dia rigore......... ma alla Juve tranquilli, nel dubbio glielo danno sempre.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non eccelle in nulla, ma è abbastanza completo considerando l' età.
> 
> Comunque, la nostra situazione attuale non dipende certo da Calabria, inutile parlarne per ore
> 
> Lo dirà il tempo se diventerà un buonissimo terzino o resterà normalissimo, non lo saprà nemmeno lui ancora.


Completo in mediocrità certamente. Non sa difendere, crossare, passare, dribblare. In cosa sarebbe completo? È un De Sciglio, né più né meno. E liberiamocene se arriva qualche folle a offrire cifre strane per questo qui.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Completo in mediocrità certamente. Non sa difendere, crossare, passare, dribblare. In cosa sarebbe completo? È un De Sciglio, né più né meno. E liberiamocene se arriva qualche folle a offrire cifre strane per questo qui.



Lo stai dipingendo come un Abate, ma più scarso.

Opinioni, io aspetto ancora a dire che è "scarso"....


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Errore di MUsacchio o bravura di Dybala?
> 
> Io propendo per la seconda, Dybala da li cosa poteva fare? Tirare in porta! Musacchio cosa poteva fare? Andare a contrastare il tiro in scivolata... Dybala cosa ha fatto? Furbo com'è ha messo la gamba nella traiettoria della scivolata...perchè se avesse calciato in porta l'avrebbe tirata addosso a Musacchio...
> 
> ...



Stessa mia visione, l' Dybala è stato furbo, sicuramente sbaglio io eh, perchè nessuno ha detto nulla: ma siamo sicuri che anche in posizione di vantaggio come lo era Dybala, lui puo' mettere la gamba SULLA TRAIETTORIA di Musacchio?

Correvano perfettamente paralleli, penso che sia rigore, pero' è molto molto cercato.

Il povero Musacchio si era buttato in scivolata preventiva/disperata per poter respingere un eventuale tiro o palla in mezzo, quando Dybala ha piazzato la gamba sulla sua linea di corsa.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Aprile 2019)

tutto come previsto. 

gol di barbie e ken, ladrata annessa con la collaborazione di arbitro e var di turno. 

per fortuna non l'ho guardata, s'ammazzassero loro i loro scudetti farlocchi. 
la serie A è diventata uno schifo, lo guardassero loro sto spettacolo indegno.


----------



## fra29 (6 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stessa mia visione, l' Dybala è stato furbo, sicuramente sbaglio io eh, perchè nessuno ha detto nulla: ma siamo sicuri che anche in posizione di vantaggio come lo era Dybala, lui puo' mettere la gamba SULLA TRAIETTORIA di Musacchio?
> 
> Correvano perfettamente paralleli, penso che sia rigore, pero' è molto molto cercato.
> 
> Il povero Musacchio si era buttato in scivolata preventiva/disperata per poter respingere un eventuale tiro o palla in mezzo, quando Dybala ha piazzato la gamba sulla sua linea di corsa.



Dybala prima o poi vincerà Oscar come attore non protagonista.. La follia di Musacchio sta proprio in quello. 
Infatti Dybala appena ha visto lo scivolata si è proprio disinteressato alla palla. 
È nato per quello lo schifoso.
Mateo ha sbagliato una cosa: doveva fare direttamente l'intervento alla Behrami..


----------



## Ambrole (6 Aprile 2019)

Ma scherziamo ? Quello per la Juve nn è assolutamente rigore. Musacchio ha fatto una scivolata sulla sua traiettoria di corsa, per bloccare la eventuale cross. Nessuna intenzione ne di andare sulla palla ne tantomeno sull uomo. Questo non può essere MAI rigore. È palesemente Dybala che allarga la gamba. Ammonizione per simulazione e si riparte con calcio di punizione.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Aprile 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma scherziamo ? Quello per la Juve nn è assolutamente rigore. Musacchio ha fatto una scivolata sulla sua traiettoria di corsa, per bloccare la eventuale cross. Nessuna intenzione ne di andare sulla palla ne tantomeno sull uomo. Questo non può essere MAI rigore. È palesemente Dybala che allarga la gamba. Ammonizione per simulazione e si riparte con calcio di punizione.



Non so, ho il dubbio che Dybala, essendo in posizione di vantaggio, possa per regolamento fare un po' quello che gli pare.

Anche se sopra ho sollevato il tuo stesso dubbio.


----------



## rossonero71 (6 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Errore di MUsacchio o bravura di Dybala?
> 
> Io propendo per la seconda, Dybala da li cosa poteva fare? Tirare in porta! Musacchio cosa poteva fare? Andare a contrastare il tiro in scivolata... Dybala cosa ha fatto? Furbo com'è ha messo la gamba nella traiettoria della scivolata...perchè se avesse calciato in porta l'avrebbe tirata addosso a Musacchio...
> 
> ...


L'avevo notato anche io , i rigori della Juve sono fatti ad arte ,sanno esattamente come fare per far sembrare rigore anche un fallo veniale


----------



## Ambrole (6 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so, ho il dubbio che Dybala, essendo in posizione di vantaggio, possa per regolamento fare un po' quello che gli pare.
> 
> Anche se sopra ho sollevato il tuo stesso dubbio.



Certo se fosse stato davanti, almeno di un po', ma erano praticamente affiancati e Dybala fa uscire lateralmente una gamba per farsi toccare, è troppo evidente. Un conto è se avesse avuto lo spazio di spostare almeno parte del corpo, a quel punto sarebbe stato bravo lui a procurarsi il rigore, ma così è pura follia. 
Detto ciò Musacchio ha sbagliato a dare l'occasione a Dybala di simulare. Bastava stare 10 cm più largo


----------



## Black (6 Aprile 2019)

Per fortuna non l ho guardata perché mi sarebbero girate parecchio
Ormai non ha senso guardarle contro i ladri. Dopo l.Ultimo juve milan ho preso questa decisione


----------



## ispanicojon7 (6 Aprile 2019)

Qualche giocatore poteva entrare duro cosi da infortunare qualche titolare..., tanto ormai era segnata questa partita almeno il gusto di rovinargli la cl .


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Aprile 2019)

Ladrata ai livelli quasi di Muntari, una vergogna clamorosa, partita diretta da Mandzukic e il suo fare mafioso, uno schifo davanti a tutti

Reina 6
Calabria 3 imbarazzante
Musacchio 4 regalato un rigore
Romagnoli 6,5 troppo buono purtroppo un capitano deve essere anche cattivo
Rodriguez 6
Bakayoko 7 dominante
Calhanoglu 5
Kessie 5
Suso 6
Piatek 7,5 partitone, peccato quel gol dove la palla si allunga e peccato dover giocare contro l'arbitro
Borini 6 solito sacrificio

Castillejo 6
Cutrone sv

Gattuso 0 soliti cambi tardivi, imbarazzante non inveire contro l'arbitro a fine partita e non parlarne davanti le telecamere, sembra goderne


----------



## Sotiris (7 Aprile 2019)

Dover rubare contro il Milan forse tra i peggiori della sua storia la dice lunga sul "modello-vincente" che anche alcuni rossoneri, purtroppo, lodano e imbrodano facendosi le s... coi ladri.

Questi sono ratti che infestano la Serie A dalla sua venuta al Mondo, ratti che andavano radiati nel 2006, e sono ratti tutti dall'ultimo dei magazzinieri fino al primo dei tifosi, passando per ogni singolo dirigente e calciatore.

E pure sul rigore a Dybala prima c'è un fallo di mano dell'argentino, quindi manco quello era rigore.

Il Milan in Champions porta via soldi di diritti TV, per il fattore del ranking storico, per questo i ratti vogliono la Rometta, la Lazietta, ecc ecc.

Milan e Inter, prima di investire soldi in uno stadio dove giocare questo schifo, dovrebbe ritirare le loro squadre dal campionato finché i ratti non saranno radiati.


----------



## overlord (7 Aprile 2019)

Ma come si fa a non odiare questi figli di mignotta ladri ********. Loro e i loro luridi tifosi del *****. Basta buonismo, bisogna reagire contro questi continui furti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Aprile 2019)

_The Day After_

La condotta arbitrale di ieri rappresenta un nuovo step del sistema arbitral-mafioso.
Hanno spinto il contrasto tra fantasia interpretrativa e realtà dei fatti e delle immagini del VAR ad un picco mai raggiunto e per i più impensabile.
Hanno potuto farlo per la differenza di forza delle due squadre e per l'ininfluenza del risultato della juve (almeno ininfluente per il loro campionato) cosicchè sarebbe stato tutto messo a tacere, tutto sorvolato e dimenticato..." La Juve avrebbe vinto lo stesso" " La Juve non aveva in ballo nulla" " gli errori si equilibrano nell'arco della stagione".
Così da ieri il VAR ha preso una nuova forma e definizione: è ormai quel che avevo purtroppo previsto, un sistema per istituzionalizzare il furto, per certificare la ladrata. 
VAR ha la stessa funzione di IGP, DOC, DOP: non è merce contraffatta; la filiera è controllata; i migliori arbitri vengono selezionati fin da piccoli e poi cresciuti nelle migliori condizioni arrivando presto a maturazione; hanno una gran resistenza ai fenomeni atmosferici; sopportano bene gli ambienti più ostili.


----------



## PM3 (7 Aprile 2019)

La Juve è il male del calcio, la mafia. 
Quest'anno è la prova probante che calciopoli non è mai finita. 
Davanti all'evidenza delle immagini non si può stravolgere la realtà.
Castillejon trattenuto, manco rivisto. Si sono evitati pure la pagliacciata di andarlo a rivedere per poi decretare il nulla. 
Sesso discorso per Mandzukic, che già ammonito, scalcia da terra Romagnoli in area di rigore. 
Ci sono 1000 telecamere ma giustamente non viene visto da nessuno. 

Queste sono le partite in cui ti passa anche la voglia di seguire il calcio.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Aprile 2019)

Non l'ho vista, come non vedrò più altre partite di campionato contro questi mafiosi. Con me la Serie A ha chiuso, ricomincerò a guardare qualche partita giusto se andremo in CL, ma non sprecherò più tempo con un campionato deciso ad agosto dalla famiglia più mafiosa d'Italia.


----------



## Manue (8 Aprile 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Infatti,si sono messo le scarpe e ci hanno asfaltato,comunque non è questa la partita da vincere e quella dopo



Ci hanno asfaltati ?
Ma che partita hai visto?

Io ho visto un Milan in controllo fino all'entrata kamikaze, 
sei a Torino, contro la Juve che vince da 8 anni lo scudetto, che ha battuto 3-0 l'Atletico poco tempo fa, 
e pretendi di non subire mai la loro pressione, o i loro tentativi di pareggiare ?

Ma asfaltare, beh è altra cosa, 
non è segnare a seguito di 2 errori clamorosi degli avversari, 
dopotutto Reina, che parate ha fatto ?

Io sono convinto che senza l'entrata kamikaze, ci sarebbe stato da divertirsi...
non avremo mai la controprova, 

ma finiamola di dipingerci come mercé a loro disposizione, 
ci hanno messo le p*** sabato sera i nostri, e molti duelli individuali sono stati anche vinti.
Bakayoko ha dominato la in mezzo, Piatek ha fatto girare la testa al duo centrale, 
Bernardeschi cosa ha fatto? 
Dybala era 5 fino al rigore e stava per uscire...

e si, ci hanno asfaltato.


----------



## Black (8 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Dover rubare contro il Milan forse tra i peggiori della sua storia la dice lunga sul "modello-vincente" che anche alcuni rossoneri, purtroppo, lodano e imbrodano facendosi le s... coi ladri.
> 
> Questi sono ratti che infestano la Serie A dalla sua venuta al Mondo, ratti che andavano radiati nel 2006, e sono ratti tutti dall'ultimo dei magazzinieri fino al primo dei tifosi, passando per ogni singolo dirigente e calciatore.
> 
> ...





10 minuti di applausi


----------



## Aron (9 Aprile 2019)

Dybala ridicolo


----------



## mandraghe (9 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dybala ridicolo




Stavo per postarla io 


Mi domando come ci siano milanisti che contro l'Ajax possano tifare queste melme


----------

